# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Δισκοκήλη & BodyBuilding ;

## winny

Γεια σας ξανα

Μετα απο 7 μηνων απουσια θα σας πω για την ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ που μπορει να βιωσει ενας αθλητης του ειδους (και οχι μονο), οπως την βιωσα εγω αυτο το διαστημα

Λιγα για εμενα: ειμαι 37 ετων 1,92 υψος, 100 κιλα, και γυμναζομαι απο τα 22 μου (οχι συνεχομενα αλλα τα τελευταια 3 χρονια ναι, και ειχα φτασει σε πολυ καλο επειπεδο)

Ολα αρχισαν το καλοκαιρι γυρω στον Ιουνιο που ημουν σε μια περιοδο κατακορυφης ανοδου (για οσους καταλαβαν...) και ολα ηταν τελεια! Πρηξιμο φουλ, δυναμη φουλ, αντοχες φουλ, γενικα ΠΕΤΟΥΣΑ σωματικα και ψυχολογικα. Ενα ωραιο πρωι λοιπον (παντα πρωι γυμναζομουνα λογω δουλειας το απογευμα) και ενω επαιζα 100 κιλα ωμους (καθιστος με μπαρα) ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΟΡΑΩ ΖΩΝΗ, στη τελευταια επαναληψη ζοριστικα ασχημα, και μιας που ημουνα και μονος μου (το γυμναστηριο αδειο), ζεβλωσα λιγο τη μεση μου στη προσπαθεια μου να αφησω τα κιλα στους ορθοστατες. Σε εκεινο το σημειο ενιωσα ενα ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΧΡΟΝΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΗΣ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑΣ ΠΟΝΟ. Δεν εδωσα ιδιαιτερη σημασια και λεω μεσα μου οτι θα μου περασει γρηγορα...ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΔΕΙΧΝΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΕΤΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΟ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕΙ. την επομενη μερα ενιωθα τη μεση μου λιγο κουρασμενη, αλλα προπονηση πηγα κανονικα. Την μεθεπομενη το ιδιο, οι μερες περνουσαν, και η κουραση αρχισε να γινεται πονος. Σταματαω με βαρια καρδια μια εβδομαδα να δω τι θα γινει αλλα...ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! Με τα πολλα λοιπον και αφου επισκεφτηκα τον ορθοπεδικο μου, μου προτεινε μια θεραπεια με muscoril και neurobion (ενεσεις) σιγουρος οτι θα μου περασει. Κανω τις ενεσεις 20 στο συνολο αλλα απολυτως καμια διαφορα...Κατοπιν ξαναπαω σε αλλο γιατρο και μου προτεινει αλλες ενεσεις απο αμερικη τις dynastat. Περνω λοιπον αλλες 20 αλλα παλι τιποτα...Η μεση μου ηταν χειροτερα!!! Στο διαστημα αυτο βεβαια, εγω να εχω σταματησει την προπονηση, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΩ ΟΡΘΙΟΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 10 ΛΕΠΤΑ!!! ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΟΥΡΕΛΙΑ!!!!! Μετα απο τις θεραπειες αυτες, παω και κανω μια αξονικη τομογραφια να δουμε ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΟΝΟΣ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ. Εκει λοιπον φανηκαν ξεκαθαρα τα ασχημα μαντατα: 2 ΚΥΛΕΣ ΣΤΗ ΣΠΟΝΔΥΛΙΚΗ ΣΤΥΛΗ!!! (ΜΙΑ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΙΟ ΨΗΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΗ. ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΓΕ Η ΓΗ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΠΙΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΜΑΘΑ...ΤΟΤΕ Ο  ΑΚΤΙΝΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΡΘΑ ΚΟΦΤΑ ΟΤΙ: ΚΥΡΙΕ ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΑΤΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ....ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΣΤΑΝ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ. Δηλαδη μυες, δυναμη, προιξιμο πανε περιπατο, και θα εισαι πλεον ενας αντρας που θα νιωθει σα γερος 80 χρονων, ΘΑ ΣΤΕΚΕΤΕ ΣΚΥΦΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ 10 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙ, ΘΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΜΑΡΚΕΤ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΣΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΑΚΟΥΜΑ ΜΕ ΨΩΝΙΑ, ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΔΕΙΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!

ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΝΩΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑΝ  BODYBUILDER???
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΤΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙΣ 140 ΚΙΛΑ ΠΑΓΚΟ, 170 ΣΚΟΥΩΤ, 100 ΩΜΟΥΣ, ΣΕ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΛΘΑΚΟΥ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΟΥ?????
ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΤΟ ΒΙΩΣΑ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΠΗΡΙΚΟ ΚΑΘΙΣΜΑ!!!

Βλεποντας τον εαυτο μου μερα με τη μερα να αδυνατιζει, να χανει τις δυναμεις του, εφτασε μερα που δεν ηθελα να κοιταξω τον καθρεφτη καθολου. Ετρωγα οτι σκατα εβρισκα μπροστα μου, δεν εβγαινα εξω καθολου και γενικα μεταμορφωθηκα σε αλλο ανθρωπο. ΔΕΝ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟΣ!!!

Καποια στιγμη ξεκινησα φυσικοθεραπειες, ελπιζωντας οτι τουλαχιστον θα μπορεσω να ζησω σαν φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος, χωρις να αισθανομαι συνεχως ΜΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΩς την μεση μου κουρασμενη...τις εκανα λοιπον...αλλα μικρη πολυ μικρη η βελτιωση που ειδα

και αφου τελειωσα και τις φυσικοθεραπειες, ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩΝΤΑΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΚΑΜΟΙΑ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΩ ΞΑΝΑ και ενω ψαχνομουνα δεξια και αριστερα, ετοιμαζομουν να μπω χειρουργειο μηπως και μπορεσω να ζησω σαν φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος. Στο σημειο αυτο βρεθηκε καποιος αλλος φυσικοθεραπευτης, ο οποιος ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ Ο ΘΕΟΣ, με βοηθησε να αναρωσω!!!!

Σημερα λοιπον που γραφω αυτο το αρθρο, εχω ξεκινησει ξανα προπονηση (εχω κανει 10 μερες περιπου) και με ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΤΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ προσπαθω να ξαναβρω τον εαυτο μου. 

Τελειωνοντας λοιπον το αρθρο αυτο, θελω να επισημανω ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΣΗ ΣΟΥ γιατι αν αυτη τραυματιστει ασχημα, ειναι ικανη να ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ (ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ)

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟ ΘΕΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 7 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΙΑΣΩ ΑΛΤΗΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ (εστω και μικρο για την ωρα) ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ  ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ...

ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!!!!!!!

Π Ρ Ο Σ Ο Χ Η____Σ Τ Η____Σ Ω Σ Τ Η____Ε Κ Τ Ε Λ Ε Σ Η____Τ Ω Ν____Α Σ Κ Η Σ Ε Ω Ν !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## billys15

Πω πω φιλε πρεπει να ηταν ασχημα ε!! Ευτυχως που αρχιζεις να βρισκεις παλι τον παλιο εαυτο σου.Γι'αυτο ζωνη παντα!

----------


## ajax

δεν χρησιμοποιω ποτε ζωνη αλλα τεσπα.καλη αναρωση φιλε μου και καλο come back.να σου καω μια ερωτηση?ραχαιους δουλευες ποτε?αν ναι ποσους και καθε ποτε?

----------


## winny

> δεν χρησιμοποιω ποτε ζωνη αλλα τεσπα.καλη αναρωση φιλε μου και καλο come back.να σου καω μια ερωτηση?ραχαιους δουλευες ποτε?αν ναι ποσους και καθε ποτε?


ραχιαιους και κοιλιακους να πω την αμαρτια μου δεν δουλευα πολυ, γιατι ειχα την λανθανουσα γνωμη οτι δουλευουν με την πλατη ΜΕΓΑ ΣΦΑΛΜΑ!!! τωρα που επεστρεψα κανω εν αλλαξ μια μερα ραχιαιους μια κοιλιακους  απο 3 ασκησεις των 5 σετ

----------


## winny

> Πω πω φιλε πρεπει να ηταν ασχημα ε!! Ευτυχως που αρχιζεις να βρισκεις παλι τον παλιο εαυτο σου.Γι'αυτο ζωνη παντα!


η λεξη "ασχημα" ειναι πολυ λιγη για να σου περιγραψω πως ηταν....ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΘΕΩΡΗΣΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ, ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΦΕΡΕ ΠΙΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΟ

----------


## Vson

winstrol αυτο εχω στο νου μου παντα οταν γυμναζομαι να προσεχω τη μεση μου,υπηρξα στο νοσοκομειο καποτε(και δεν θελω να ξαναπω εκει με τιποτα) και ειδα ατομα που ειχαν προβληματα με τη μεση(ισως το χειροτερο ειδος στην ορθοπαιδικη) πραγματικα το τι ειδαν τα ματια μου και ο χαρος θα το φοβοταν,ευτυχως που τα ειδα για να ξερω(δε θα αναφερω τι ειδα).

Ο φοβος ειναι κακο πραγμα οπως και το υπερβολικο θαρρος,γιαυτο μην φοβαστε να γυμναζεστε απλως με προσοχη και οπως λεει και ο τασος fit με το παραμικρο πονο οπουδηποτε να δινουμε εμφαση και να διακοπτουμε.

τελικα winstrol πως ειναι η μεση σου τωρα; 

εγω για να αποφυγω προβληματα με μεση κανω καθε μερα ραχαιους και κοιλιακους(η πιο ασφαλη μεθοδος για γερη μεση).
για οσους κανουν αρσεις θανατου ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ αν δεν ειστε σιγουροι η αν δεν ξερετε εχετε διπλα το γυμναστη μη γινει καμια @#$@#.

----------


## winny

τωρα μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι 95% οκ. νιωθω ακομα μια αμυδρη κουραση στη μεση, αλλα δεν ειναι πλεον ενοχλητικη. Μπορω να γυμναστω με προσοχη, καθιστος κυριως, αποφευγω ασκησεις επικινδυνες και φυσικα τα κιλα που χρησιμοποιω για την ωρα ειναι αστεια. Εξ αλλου μονο 10 μερες γυμναζομαι. ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΙΛΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΖΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ! ΔΕΝ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΙΛΗ, ΑΠΛΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙΣ. Το διαστημα αυτο του ΓΟΛΓΟΘΑ που περασα, ψαχτηκα πολυ, μιλησα με καθηγητες πανεπιστημιου, βρηκα αλλους αθλητες με ομοιο προβλημα, και γενικα εγινα καλος γνωστης πιστευω, της καταστασης που αντιμετωπιζω

----------


## ajax

ευτηχως λογο του καρατε εκανα απο μικρος γυρω στους 200 ραχαιους καθε μερα σχεδον.και δοξα τον θεο κανω 145 κιλα βαθυ καθισμα χωρις ζωνη χωρις προβλημα.φιλε winstrol καλη αναρωση και για να ξαναρχισεις τους ραχαιους...

----------


## Vson

ωραιος winstrol κ πανω απ ολα μη σε παιρνει ποτε απο κατω και μονο το οτι βλεπουμε ειναι κ αυτο δωρο θεου :01. Smile:  πολλες φορες οσοι εχουν απολυτη υγεια (πραγματικα θαυμα καποιος να εχει απολυτη υγεια)περιγελουν και το θεωρουν ακλονιτο αλλα....τρως μια που κ που κ συνερχεσαι(ευτυχως ισως).
ΤΟ πιο ωραιο ομως ειναι που δεν τα παρατησες & εισαι πιο σοφος πλεον,μακαρι ναταν ολοι ετσι πραγματικα μπραβο για την προσπαθεια.

Ajax το ευτυχως μη το λες,και οτι εκανες δεν παυει να σημαινει οτι η ΔΙΚΗ σου μεση ειναι ατρωτη(χτυπα ξυλου προς θεου δεν λεω οτι θα παθεις κατι),και εσυ που'χεις (λογικα) γερη μεση πρεπει να τη προσεχεις(μαλλον ειδικα οσοι την εχουν γερη).

----------


## Billy

περαστικά και καλο come back στον φιλο winstrol,

πράγματι οταν παθαίνεις τραυματισμό ολα γυρω σου ειναι μαυρα αλλα τελος καλο, ολα καλα.


Πολυς Κοσμος παραμελει τους ραχιαίους και τους κοιλιακους, περισσότερο θα ελεγα τους ραχιαίους και ειναι πολυ μεγάλο λαθος.
Προσωπικά η αγαπημενη ασκηση ειναι οι Καλημέρες, αν την κάνεις σωστά νιωθεις να τεντωνουν οι μυς και να παίρνουν το τανισμά τους, ωραία αισθηση, αλλα πιστεύω οτι είναι δυσκολο να βγάλεις σωστά τις Καλημερες. Υπάρχει πρόβλημα ισοροπίας, μην σε πάρει μπροστά και σκάσεις με το πρόσωπο στο πάτωμα . . . επίσης πόδια πρέπει να ειναι τεντωμενα.

Ζωνη δεν χρησιμοποιώ ουτε στις Αρσεις Θανατου αλλα ποτε δεν πάω για όλο το φορτίο με την πρώτη, κάνω καλο ζεσταμα χωρίς βάρη και μετα πάλι ζεσταμα με βαρη.
Με ττην ζωνη δεν αφηνεις τους μυς (ραχιαίους και το συμπλεγμα των κοιλιακων) να κάνει την δουλειά του συνεπώς πώς ειναι δυνατον να γυμνασθούν και να αναπτυχθουν . . . αλλα για να φτιάξεις καλους ραχιαίους/κοιλιακους θέλει χρόνο και υπομονή.

αυτά.

----------


## winny

παιδια βαλτε το καλα στο μυαλο σας. ΟΙ ΜΥΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΡΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!! ΟΣΩΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΡΘΟΠΕΔΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΣ. ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΦΑΣΗ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΠΙΟ ΕΜΦΑΝΗΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ....
επισης να επισημανω οτι σε ενα αλλο σημειο που βρεθηκα λαθος ειναι ο παραγοντας "ηλικια". Οσο και να μην θελω να το παραδεχτω, ο οργανισμος μου δεν εχει τις αντοχες που ειχε πριν 10 - 15 χρονια, κατι που ευκολα παλι ξεχνας οταν εισαι "ανεβασμενος"

Μπορει ο coleman να ειναι 43, αλλα ειναι coleman!!! δεν δουλευει, εχει ενα σωρο γιατρους πισω του, ολη μερα τρωει, δε χανει ποτε γευμα, εχει υποστηριξη, εχει χρημα που το ξοδευει αποκλειστικα και μονο σε αυτο που κανει, και σιγουρα ξερει καλυτερα απο ολους εμας πως να το κανει γιατι ειναι επαγγελματιας...

Δεν λεω οτι ολοι θα τραυματιστουν στη μεση η καπου αλλου (προς Θεου μη παρεξηγηθω) απλα επισημανω οτι η προσοχη που απαιτει το αθλημα αυτο μερικες φορες δεν ειναι αυτη που δειχνουμε ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ ΒΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ καταλαβαινεις τη σημασια ολων αυτων που λεω ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ

----------


## Billy

λοιπόν αστην Κλάψα περι ηλικίας κλπ καί πλακώσου στα core μεχρι να γινουν μπετον αρμέ . . . προσεχε πάρα, μα πάρα πολυ την διατροφή σου . . . καί μετα θα σου πώ εγω ηλικια καί μαλακίες (να μην γινει edit please - ποιητική αδεία).

το κεφάλι ψηλά ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!

/
/
/
/
/
μην με παρεξηγεις που ειμαι λιγο agressive

----------


## winny

δε σε παρεξηγω billy, εξ αλλου το "aggressive" πιστευω κυλα ακομα στις φλεβες μου...μιλας με καποιον 37αρη ο οποιος  - την ωρα που αλλοι συνομιλικοι του απολαμβανουν πιτσες και μπυρες καθισμενοι αναπαυτικα στους καναπεδες τους και τριβουν τις κοιλιες και τα προγουλια τους βλεποντας μπαλαρια... ΠΡΟΤΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΕΙ ΠΑΓΩΜΕΝΟ ΡΥΖΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ, ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ GYM ΚΑΝΩΝΤΑΣ "ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΤΙΚΑ" ΒΑΘΙΑ ΚΑΘΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ 150 - 170 ΚΙΛΩΝ
Γνωριζεις πολλους στην ηλικια μου να το κανουν αυτο??? Εγω παντως οχι...

----------


## Muscleboss

> ραχιαιους και κοιλιακους να πω την αμαρτια μου δεν δουλευα πολυ, γιατι ειχα την λανθανουσα γνωμη οτι δουλευουν με την πλατη ΜΕΓΑ ΣΦΑΛΜΑ!!! τωρα που επεστρεψα κανω εν αλλαξ μια μερα ραχιαιους μια κοιλιακους  απο 3 ασκησεις των 5 σετ



μακάρι να μπορούσα να τονίσω επαρκώς τη σημασία των ραχαίων και των κοιλιακών για το άθλημά μας. 

winstrol ευχαριστούμε για την κατάθεση της εμπειρίας σου. είχα κάποτε κάποια παρόμοια (όχι σε τέτοιο βαθμό) και γνωρίζω πολύ καλά τα συναισθήματά που σε κυριέυουν. 

νομίζω ότι η προσέγγισή σου στο θέμα είναι η σωστή. μη τα παρατάς, αλλά δώσε χρόνο και σιγα σιγά επέστρεψε. 
*ίσως πλεόν κατάλαβες ότι δεν έχει τόση σημασία να είσαι "τούμπανο" αλλά να έχεις ένα γυμασμένο και υγειές σώμα ώστε να απολαμβάνεις την κάθε στιγμή της ζωής σου.*

πολύ προσοχή λοιπόν σε όλους και να βάζει ο καλός Θεός το χέρι Του να μας προστατεύει από τέτοιους τραυματισμούς...

ΜΒ

----------


## Gasturb

Winstrol ευχαριστούμε πολυ, πολύ σημαντικό κ σοβαρό το post σου, αξίζει κ το κάνω sticky

Gt

----------


## winny

παιδια με μεγαλη μου χαρα να βοηθησω οποιονδηποτε συναθλητη μου κι ας μην τον γνωριζω προσωπικα.
Εξ αλλο γιατι ειμαστε ολοι εδω? για ανταλλαγη αποψεων - γνωσεων - εμπειριων (καλων και κακων)

----------


## tasosfit

Ακριβώς οπως τα επισημαίνει ο winstrol είναι τα πράγματα...
Παιδιά πρέπει να ''καρφωθεί'' καλά μες το μυαλο όλων μας οτι η ασφάλεια ενός προγράμματος ασκησης ειναι ο υπ' αριθμο ενα παράγοντας κατασκευής του. Το ρίσκο πρέπει να εμπεριέχεται μόνο σε καθαρά επαγγελματικό επίπεδο και εκεί με φοβερή προσοχή!!!
Επίσης πρέπει να τονίσω οτι αν τσεκάρεται, οι απανταχού ασχολούμενοι με το bb ασκούμενοι έχουν κληρονομήσει σοβαρά προβλήματα στις αρθρώσεις και το μυϊκο σύστημα. Αυτό δεν οφείλεται τόσο στην σωστή εκτέλεση των ασκήσεων όσο στην δοσολογία της επιβάρυνσης που προκαλεί διαφορους εκφυλισμούς.Συνήθως οι bbrs έχουν υψηλό δεικτη τεχνικής κατάρτησης και  ενας απο τους λόγους που τους γουστάρω είναι και αυτός. Το πρόβλημά τους ειναι όμως οτι -λόγω ελειπούς επιστημονικής κατάρτησης- δεν δομούν πολύ σωστα προγράμματα σε οτι αφορα την περιοδικότητα και την επιβάρυνση.Αυτό εχει σαν αποτέλεσμα με την πάροδο των ετών να εμφανίζουν σοβαρά προβλήματα σε αρθρώσεις.
Τέλος θα ήθελα να συμβουλεύσω οτι όλα αυτά τα προγράματα που διαβάζουμε σε περιοδικά ή ακούμε σε κύκλους bbδων δεν πρέπει να τα εφαρμόζουμε όπως είναι. Γράφει το τάδε περιοδικό το πρόγραμμα πλάτης του τάδε bbr, αντε και το πηραμε αντε και το κάναμε,bad news, η μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα ειναι να μας παει στην καλυτερη περιπτωση σε overtraining.Δεν γνωρίζουμε τι τρώει, τι ''πίνει'' και τι backround έχει, προς Θεου don't touch!!! Απλά παρτε μια γευση για το τι κάνουν οι επαγγελματίες, ετσι εγκυκλοπαιδικά...  :01. Wink:

----------


## winny

πολυ σωστα αυτα που γραφεις Τασο
βασικα ΚΑΘΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟΣ και βαση αυτου του γνωμονα πρεπει να προγραμματιζει τα παντα: προπονηση, διατροφη, αναρωση και τα σχετικα
Η εμπειρια ειναι αυτη που με το καιρο μας "μαθαινει" το σωμα μας και μας δειχνει το καταλληλο για αυτο τροπο....

----------


## Gasturb

> Γράφει το τάδε περιοδικό το πρόγραμμα πλάτης του τάδε bbr..
> 
> Δεν γνωρίζουμε τι τρώει, *τι ''πίνει''*


.. κ δεν μας δίνεi - πολύ κακό αυτό συμφωνώ κ εγώ  tasosfit!     :01. Smile:  


Gt

----------


## jiujitSu

Winstrol μιας και ειμαι ο "KING of Τενοντιτιδα" μπορω να καταλαβω πως ενοιωσες μετα τον τραυματισμο. Ειδικα οταν ο τραυματισμος προκειται να επηρεασει και τον τροπο ζωης σου μιας και το να μην γινεις τουμπανο δεν ειναι το ιδιο σκληρο με το να μην μπορεις να παιξεις μπαλα ή ξυλο με τον γιο σου. 
Στατιστικα οι περισσοτεροι με πανω απο 1.90 υψος εχουν προδιαθεση για προβλημα στην μεση.
Προσωπικα αποφευγω ασκησεις ωμων καθιστος γιατι χωρις να εχω γνωσεις φυσιοθεραπευτη καταλαβαινω οτι ετσι ολο το βαρος παει στην λεκανη/μεση ενω ορθιος μοιραζεται στα ποδια.Επισης ορθιος η πλατη ειναι σε πιο εργονομικη θεση για να αντεξει το βαρος (Αμα υπαρχει καποιος ειδικος εκει εξω ας μας δωσει τα φωτα του). 

*Επισης τιθεται ακομη ενα ερωτημα σχετικα με τις ζωνες. Πιστευετε οτι βοηθανε? ή αμα εκτελεις σωστα την ασκηση δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ?*

Απο γνωστους με παρομοια προβληματα στην μεση εχω να σου πω οτι ενας καλος φυσιοθεραπευτης μπορει να σου κανει ενα quick fix το οποιο κραταει 3-4μηνες χωρις να το ζορισεις πολυ αλλα η εγχειρηση(η οποια δεν εχει ποσοστα επιτυχιας 100%) δινει οριστικη λυση.
Αμα δεν πετυχει η εγχειρηση τοτε ΑΠΛΑ Γ_ΜΑΤΑ...

----------


## winny

οσων αφορα τις ζωνες, πιστευω πλεον οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να φορας αλλα ΟΧΙ σε ολη τη διαρκεια της προπονησης. Σαφως η μεση πρεπει απο μονη της να βαστα τον κορμο, αλλα στις κορυφες της πυραμιδας (οταν δηλαδη πας για 2-3 επαναληψεις) εκει χρειαζεται ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ. Κυριως στα σκουωτ, πιεσεις ωμων, και αρσεις θανατου 3 πολυ βασικες ασκησεις που οι περισσοτεροι αγαπαμε.

Σχετικα με την ενχειρηση οι γνωμες ποικιλουν Αν θα ρωτησεις ενα ΝΕΥΡΟΧΕΙΡΟΥΡΓΟ θα σου πει μπες κατευθειαν να σε κανω περδικι. Αν θα ρωτησεις ΟΡΘΟΠΕΔΙΚΟ θα σου πει κανε την αλλα τα αποτελεσματα ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ εγγυημενα. Και απο οτι εχω ρωτησει και παθοντες  που εκαναν τετοια ενχειρηση, μου ειπαν το ιδιο. Σε καποιους εκανε καλο, καποιοι μεινανε στασημοι, και καποιοι χειροτερεψαν!!!  
Και να υπενθυμισω οτι και 100% να πετυχει μια τετοια επεμβαση ΔΕ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΕΣΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΗΣΟΥΝΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΟΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ!!! 
Μερικες φορες σκεφτομαι, πως ειναι δυνατον ο ανθρωπος σε λιγο καιρο να πατησει στον Αρη, και να μην μπορει να διορθωσει ενα τοσο μικρο σε μεγεθος τραυμα, μα με ΤΟΣΕΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΣΥΝΑΜΑ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΕΣ... Κι ομως παιδια, μεχρι Αμερικη το εψαξα...κανεις μα κανεις δε μπορει να σε επαναφερει 100%

Και μιας και αναφερομαι παλι σε αυτο, να σας εξηγησω τι ακριβως ειναι:
Κοιλη ονομαζεται ο τραυματισμος που δημιουργειται σε καποιο χονδρο αναμεσα στους σπονδυλες τις πλατης. Οταν αυτος ο χονδρος πιεστει υπερβολικα και για καποιο λογο δεν βρισκεται στη σωστη θεση που πρεπει να βρισκεται, δημιουργει μια ρωγμη, σπαει, και ελευθερωνει μια ουσια που βρισκεται μεσα του, σαν τζελ, η οποια με την σειρα της ΠΙΕΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ που περνανε γυρω απο το σπονδυλο.

Το μεγεθος της ρωγμης, προσδιοριζει και το μεγεθος της ζημιας. Δηλαδη μια μεγαλη απελευθερωση αυτης της ουσιας μπορει να σου ΠΑΡΑΛΗΣΕΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 2 ΠΟΔΙΑ κανοντας σε να μη μπορεις να περπατησεις. Ενα μικροτερο μεγεθος (της δικης μου περιπτωσης) σου δημιουργει ελαφρα μουδιασματα στο ποδι (αριστερο η δεξι αναλογα πιο νευρο πιεζει) αλλα και συνχρονως μια ΜΟΝΙΜΗ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ η οποια τους πρωτους 6 μηνες δεν φευγει στιγμη απο πανω σου! Για να παρετε μια ιδεα πως νιωθεις, ειναι σαν να εχεις κανει καμοια 20αρια σετ ραχιαιων και θες οπωσδηποτε να ξεκουραστεις. ΕΤΣΙ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ συνεχως, μερα-νυχτα, ακομα και οταν κοιμασε!!!

Ο χειρουργος που θα σου κανει την επεμβαση, θα πρεπει να σου αφαιρεσει με ΠΟΛΥ ΛΕΠΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΟ οσο απο το τζελ αυτο μπορει και εχει προσβαση να το κανει, καθως και να σου καθαρισει την γυρω περιοχη. Η πληγη ομως που εχει ο χονδρος, δεν ειναι ιστος, συνεπως δεν κλεινει ποτε. Απλα με τη παροδο του χρονο, κατα καποιο τροπο "ξερενετε" και γινεται πιο σφυχτη...αυτο ειναι ολο... 

Μπορω να πω τελικα οτι σταθηκα τυχερος στην ατυχια μου, και δε μου συνεβει η βαρια περιπτωση. Οι γιατροι μου ειπαν οτι για το βαρος που χρησιμοποιησα η ζημια θα επρεπε να ηταν μεγαλυτερη, αλλα μαλλον με εσωσε η γυμνασμενη δομη του σωματος

Το οτι μπορω σημερα να ξανακανω προπονηση το βλεπω σαν θαυμα πραγματικα, και επειδη οποιος καει απο το χυλο, φυσα και το γιαουρτι, πιστευω οτι η τεχνικη μου πλεον μπορω να πω οτι ειναι πιο αυστηρη απο του jay cutler   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:  κι ομως το πιστευω αυτο

----------


## Teo70

Κατ`αρχάς περαστικά στο φίλο winstrol και καλή ανάρρωση.
Εχω ένα φίλο με κοίλη μεσοσπονδύλου και όντως είναι χοντρό πακέτο.Πρέπει να προσέχουμε πολύ με τη μέση και ιδιαίτερα στις πιέσεις ώμων στις άρσεις και στα squat.
Είχα κι εγώ μία εμπειρία με τη μέση εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό. Εγώ την "πάτησα"με τα squat λόγω λάθους εκτέλεσης της άσκησης (σήκωσα τις φτέρνες στο ανέβασμα).Καλά μιλάμε για χοντρό πόνο που μου βγήκε περισσότερο την άλλη μέρα το πρωι, και μη φανταστείτε τίποτα τρελά κιλά,για 80 κιλά μιλάμε. Φανταστείτε να ήταν περισσότερα  :fresse:. Δεν μπορούσα να περπατήσω, να κουνηθώ ούτε να κοιμηθώ καλά καλά για καμμιά βδομάδα. Ευτυχώς ας είναι καλά ο άγιος άνθρωπος που ανακάλυψε το mesulid   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:  που με έκανε περδίκι. Διαβάζοντας την περιπέτεια του winstrol σκέφτηκα ότι φτηνά τη γλύτωσα μια που έχουμε και σχεδόν την ίδια ηλικία. Τώρα έχω ξαναξεκινήσει squat πολύ πιο προσεκτικά και γενικά κάνω πολύ προσεκτικά όλες τις ασκήσεις γιατί δεν κρύβω ότι φοβήθηκα αρκετά μετά απ`αυτό. Εκατσα και σκέφτηκα γιατί να το πάθω αυτό; και κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι εκείνη τη μέρα είμουν αφηρημένος,αγχωμένος με τη δουλειά και συνεπώς δεν είμουν έτοιμος να γυμναστώ με ένταση.
Θέλω να καταλήξω στο εξής: πρέπει όταν είμαστε στο γυμναστήριο να είμαστε απόλυτα συγκεντρωμένοι στην κάθε άσκηση και στο κάθε σετ και να τα εκτελούμε με αυστηρή τεχνική ακόμη θυσιάζοντας και τυχόν παραπάνω κιλά που θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε.Επίσης άμα δεν είμαστε μια μέρα καλά ψυχολογικά καλύτερα να μην πάμε γυμναστήριο, δεν θα γίνει και τίποτα με μία μέρα αποχή, αντιθέτως υπάρχει κίνδυνος τραυματισμού άμα πάμε και δεν είμαστε 100% έτοιμοι από όλες τις απόψεις. Επίσης ένα άλλο βασικό είναι να γυμναζόμαστε μαζί με κάποιο φίλο μας (αν ήταν κάποιος κοντά στον winstrol και έπιανε τη μπάρα ίσως να μην ήταν τόσο σοβαρός ο τραυματισμος).
Αυτά κι από μένα, ήθελα να καταθέσω αυτή την οδυνηρή εμπειρία που με έκανε πιο προσεκτικό.
Δεν μασάμε και προχωράμε γερά   :05. Posing:

----------


## Elliot

Καταρχην θα ηθελα να καλησπερισω ολα τα παιδια

Αγαπητε Winstrol 

θα ηθελα να σου πω καταρχην οτι καταλαβαινω απολυτα την εννοια πονος μια και ασχολουμαι με αθλημα δυναμης οπου το να μην πονας ειναι αξιοπεριεργο..Θα συμφωνησω με τους προλαλησαντες σε ολα τα οποια αφορουν την σωστη εκτελεση των ασκησεων την απαραιτητη και αναγκαια υπαρξη παρτενερ αλλα και την αποφυγη της υπερπροπονησης

Αυτο που ηθελα να πω απλα ειναι οτι υπαρχουν και χειροτερα,προσωπικος φιλος και συναθλητης εχει 3 σπονδυλοκοιλες βαριας μορφης οι οποιες του προκαλουσαν ολα αυτα τα προβληματα που αναφερεις και εσυ αντιχειρα θρυματτισμενο ο οποιος εχει ειδικο κομματι τιτανιο και ειναι εδω και 7 χρονια ο αντιχειρας του κλειδωμενος σε λαβη..Οταν τον θρυματισε και πηγε στο νοσοκομειο οι γιατροι του ειπαν οτι θα τον φτιαξουν αλλα ειχε την δυνατοτητα ειτε να ειναι ευθυς μονιμα ή σε λαβη μονιμα...εε αυτος προτιμησε λαβη για να μπορει να πιανει την μπαρα ..Παρολα αυτα εαν σου πω ενδεικτικα οτι ειναι μια χαρα και γυμναζεται φυσιολογικα με αρκετα μεγαλες επιβαρυσνεις ισως δεν με πιστεψεις..Αν τον δεις απο πισω θυμιζει αλογο κουρσας με λορδωση!!!

Αφου εχεις τετοιου ειδους προβλημα οι δικοι σου ραχιαιοι σε 2 μηνες απο τωρα πρεπει να θυμιζουν δυο κολονες απο τσιμεντο..απλα φαντασου τους ραχιους να πλεκονται φυρω απο την σπονδυλικη σου στηλη και οι πλαγιοι κοιλιακοι σου να ειναι διογκωμενοι και να φτιαχνουν μια φυσικη ζωνη γυρω απο την μεση σου...Αν δυναμωσεις τους ραχιους σου θα καταλαβεις τι θα πει 
το αχτυπητο διδυμο ραχιαιοι-πλαγιοι κοιλιακοι..

----------


## winny

παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια και για την ενψυχωση που μου δινεται!!! ειλικρινα ειναι κατι που μου δινει δυναμη να συνεχισω!!!

----------


## jiujitSu

Απο αλλο τοπικ



> Το κυριότερο που έχω πει για την ζωνη είναι....να μην φοράτε ποτέ.


και εμενα παντα μου φαινοταν αχρηστη γι'αυτο και δεν την χρησιμοποιησα ποτε.

----------


## BRaWNy

Εγω είμαι κατα της χρήσης ζωνης.
Η χρηση ζωνης μπορει να επιφέρει πιό εύκολα τέτοια προβλήματα όπως αναφέρθηκαν εδω, απο ότι η μη χρηση της.
Το σωμα μας έχει τη δική του φυσική ζώνη στην περιοχή, αφήστε την να δυναμώσει και να γυμναστεί.
Η χρήση ζωνης απομονώνει "εκτός παιχνιδιού" αυτη την φυσική μας ζωνη, δηλαδή τους μυες της περιοχής, με αποτέλεσμα να μένουν πίσω σε "δουλειά" σε σχέση με τους άλλους μυες όταν εκτελούμε μια άσκηση όπου εμπλέκονται, όπως π.χ. οι άρσεις θανάτου.
Έτσι δεν υπάρχει ίση αναλογία δύναμης μεταξύ τους ή αν θέλετε ισορροπία δύναμης αλλά και αναπτυξης, κατι που κάνει πιό εύκολους τους τραυματισμούς των αδύναμων μυων απο αυτη την αναλογία, ιδιαίτερα σε κινήσεις παρόμοιες εκτός γυμναστηριου όπου δεν υπάρχουν ζωνες και ουτε κανείς κάνει ζέσταμα, π.χ. για να σηκώσει μια γεμάτη βαλίτσα ας πούμε.

Η ζωνη μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, σε πιό προχωρημένους, οι οποίοι όμως έφτασαν εως εκει χωρις την χρηση της, με άλλο σκεπτικό ή σκοπό, κάτι που έχει να κάνει με την δυναμη πυρηνα.
Τεσπα, πανω σε αυτό δεν ξέρω και πολλά πράγματα, αυτό που εχω να πω ειναι, αρχάριοι: μάθετε χωρις ζωνη και αυτοι που ηδη χρησιμοποιούν, "γυριστε το " σε χωρις ζωνη.
Στην αρχη βέβαια και μέχρι να προσαρμοστειτε έτσι ωστε να ερθουν και οι μυς σε ισορροπία κ.λ.π., θα πρέπει να "ρίξετε" κάπως τα κιλά που χρησιμοποιείτε σε ασκήσεις που φορουσατε ζωνη, σχετικά γρηγορα όμως θα επανέλθουν.
Έτσι έκανα και εγω που χρησιμοποιούσα ζωνη, τωρα πλέον δεν χρησιμοποιώ και δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα με την μέση μου, μάλιστα ακόμη και όταν χρησιμοποιώ 170 κιλά για επαναλήψεις σε Romanian Deadlifts χωρις ζωνη, δεν νοιώθω τίποτε στην μέση μου, ούτε την στιγμή της εκτέλεσης, ουτε και την επομένη απο άποψη πιασίματος (ελάχιστο εως ανυπαρκτο), ενω αντιθετα στους μηρούς, γλουτούς και πλάτη-τραπέζιους νοιωθω.
Ένα άλλο παράδειγμα με την γυναίκα μου, ήρθε μια μέρα κουρασμένη απο την δουλειά και ειδικά έλεγε ότι την ενοχλεί η μέση της, όμως είχαμε Romanian Deadlifts στο πρόγραμμα εκείνη την μέρα και επειδή εμεις δεν τα αφηνουμε κάτι τέτοια και επειδη συμπερανα ότι η ενόχληση ηταν απλά κούρασης, καναμε κανονικά προπόνηση με Romanian Deadlifts.
Mετα απο ένα καλό ζέσταμα, "μπήκε" και έκανε Romanian Deadlifts με την μπάρα να κατεβαίνει λίγο πιο κάτω απο τα γόνατα, τα 130 κιλά για 5 επαναλήψεις και χωρίς ζώνη!!
Το αποτέλεσμα, να νοιώθει "περδίκι" μετα την προπόνηση, αλλά ΚΑΙ τις επόμενες μέρες, χωρις κανένα πρόβλημα.
Το συμπέρασμα, ή μάλλον η επιβεβαίωση του συμπεράσματος, στο οποίο είχα φτασει εγω προσωπικά πολύ πιο πριν, η ζωνη ειναι άχρηστη αλλά και "επικίνδυνη" πολλές φορές και δεν αποδεικνυεται ότι προστατεύει.
Αν είναι να πάθεις κάτι στην περιοχή, θα το πάθεις ουτως ή άλλως, ειτε φοράς ειτε όχι, άλλοι ειναι οι λόγοι που μπορουν να το προκαλέσουν, η ζωνη δεν προστατεύει, για μένα είναι μύθος αυτό.
Η σωστή εκτέλεση, το καλό ζεσταμα, η σωστή αναλογία και ισορροπία δυνάμεων στους μυς της περιοχής ειναι αυτά που προστατεύουν.
Ένα απο αυτά να λείπει, δεν θα αργησει να γινει το κακό κάποια στιγμή, εκτός κι αν είστε απο τους πιο τυχερούς ανθρωπους στον κόσμο, οπότε φανταστειτε εαν ειστε απο τους ατυχους και λείπει ενα απο αυτά....
Αν προσέξετε, οι αρσιβαρίστες, οι περισσότεροι, π.χ. Πύρρος Δημας, δεν φορουν ζωνη.

Αυτη ειναι η δική μου εξηγηση, απο τις δικές μου εμπειρίες και γνώσεις και είναι απλά η γνωμη και άποψή μου, απο κει και πέρα ο καθένας ακολουθεί ή κάνει ότι νομίζει αυτός καλύτερο.

----------


## winny

εγω παντως θα επιμεινω οτι η ζωνη χρειαζεται, οσο και να εχεις γυμνασει τη μεση σου, αρκει να την χρησιμοποιεις μονο σε μεγαλες προσπαθειες. Βεβαια επειδη ειμαι παθων θα πειτε, το εχω φοβηθει το θεμα. Ισως. Παντως οσους power lifters, η αρσυβαριστες εχω δει, σε προσπαθειες αρσης ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ η μεση ειναι παντα δεμενη, και οχι μονο. Γονατα, αγκωνες, καρποι πολλες φορες ειναι δεμενοι και αυτοι για ευνοητους λογους...Τα συμπερασματα δικα σας...

----------


## Vson

κατι θα ξερει ο dorian/ronie/cutler που παντα βαζουν ζωνη,δενουν ολες τις κλειδωσεις.....για powerlifting ισως;

----------


## BRaWNy

> κατι θα ξερει ο dorian/ronie/cutler που παντα βαζουν ζωνη,δενουν ολες τις κλειδωσεις.....για powerlifting ισως;


Μάλλον δεν ξέρουν, για αυτό και φορουν.
Η εμφάνιση κάποιου ή και οι τίτλοι του ακόμα, δεν τον κάνουν γνώστη, άσε που πιθανότατα υπάρχουν άλλο λόγοι που τους υποχρεώνουν να βάλουν και που δεν μπορουμε να φανταστούμε.
Αύριο μεθάυριο κάποιος απο αυτούς τους γνωστούς (δεν μιλάω μόνο συγκεκριμένα για αυτούς που αναφερθηκαν) μπορει να κάνει π.χ.220 λεπτά συνεχόμενη αερόβια την ημέρα, γιατι έτσι του κάπνισε ή γιατι έτσι άκουσε ή έτσι πιστεύει ότι θα έχειο περισσότερο ή καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα, το οποίο προφανώς μπορει και να έρθει, μόνο που δεν θα ξέρει κανείς απο αυτούς πολλές φορές απο τι προήλθε, αφου φροντίζουν να έχουν στο οπλοστάσιο τους πολλά άλλα πράγματα, που ότι μαλακία και να κάνουν να μην τους πειράζει και να μην τους κόβει απο αποτελέσματα και σιγουρα να τους δίνει.
...οπότε, "τρεξτε" όλοι να κάνετε αυτά που κάνουν, όσοι νομίζετε ότι για να γινεται σαν κι αυτούς πρεπει να κάνετε ότι κάνουν ή τουλάχιστον κάποια μερη απο αυτά που κάνουν και δεν μπορειτε να σκεφτείτε και να ψάξετε, τι κάνανε πριν γίνουν έτσι για να γινουν έτσι κ.α.

Το θέμα είναι κάτι που ακούμε ή διαβάζουμε κ.λ.π. να στέκει και να έχει κάποια λογική για να το εμπιστευτούμε και όχι "επειδή το κάνει αυτός φτάνει, αντε θα το κάνουμε και εμείς, λες και ειμαστε ίδιοι".
Φαντάζομαι καταλαβαινετε απο ποιά άποψη το εννοώ.

Ξέρω και εγω κάποιον σε gym, ειναι τέρας, εχει 50 ποντους μπράτσα κάνει πολλά κιλά, παίρνει τα πάντα σχεδόν απο φάρμακα, δεν ξερει την τυφλα του απο γυμναστική και διατροφή και προφανώς δεν ξερει ακομα και πως έγινε έτσι, εννοώ με ποιές διαδικασίες με όλα αυτα που πηρε, χρησιμοποίησε και κάνει.

----------


## jiujitSu

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Vson
> 
> κατι θα ξερει ο dorian/ronie/cutler που παντα βαζουν ζωνη,δενουν ολες τις κλειδωσεις.....για powerlifting ισως;
> 
> 
> Μάλλον δεν ξέρουν, για αυτό και φορουν.
> Η εμφάνιση κάποιου ή και οι τίτλοι του ακόμα, δεν τον κάνουν γνώστη, άσε που πιθανότατα υπάρχουν άλλο λόγοι που τους υποχρεώνουν να βάλουν και που δεν μπορουμε να φανταστούμε....Το θέμα είναι κάτι που ακούμε ή διαβάζουμε κ.λ.π. να στέκει και να έχει κάποια λογική για να το εμπιστευτούμε και όχι "επειδή το κάνει αυτός φτάνει, αντε θα το κάνουμε και εμείς, λες και ειμαστε ίδιοι".
> Φαντάζομαι καταλαβαινετε απο ποιά άποψη το εννοώ.


Αμφιβαλω αν ο ronnie ξερει εστω την προπαιδεια...Στα βιντεακια του παντως μοιαζει τελειως μπαμπουινος. Δεν ξερω αν απλα δεν ειχε υπολογισει σωστη δοση ινσουλινης αλλα δεν μπορουσε να αρθρωσει μια κουβεντα. Σαν κατι κουκλακια που τα πατας και μιλανε ετσι και αυτος..μονο που οταν τον πατας λεει "LIGHT WEIGHT BABY oh YEAH" .

Ο cutler εχει μια σπιρταδα παντως.




> Ξέρω και εγω κάποιον σε gym, ειναι τέρας, εχει 50 ποντους μπράτσα κάνει πολλά κιλά, παίρνει τα πάντα σχεδόν απο φάρμακα, δεν ξερει την τυφλα του απο γυμναστική και διατροφή και προφανώς δεν ξερει ακομα και πως έγινε έτσι, εννοώ με ποιές διαδικασίες με όλα αυτα που πηρε, χρησιμοποίησε και κάνει.


Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι τα φαρμακα δεν δουλευουν αμα δεν κανεις σωστη διατροφη και ασκηση...   :01. Evil:   :01. Evil:   :01. lol:

----------


## BRaWNy

...Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι τα φαρμακα δεν δουλευουν αμα δεν κανεις σωστη διατροφη και ασκηση... 

Ναι δεν δουλεύουν ή αν θες όσο πρέπει, απλά εξαρταται και τι φαρμακα και πόσα θα πάρεις, αλλά και τα γεννετικά.
Όσο να' ναι δεν ειπα ότι δεν έκανε σωστή προπόνηση, αλλά ειπα ότι δεν ξέρει απο προπόνηση, αν μπορείς να με καταλάβεις, έπειτα οι αδυναμίες που έχει λόγω αυτών που ανέφερα φαινονται πάνω του, έχει καλά σχηματα στο πάνω σωμα αλλα τα πόδια του ειναι χάλια, έπειτα εχθρός του καλού ειπαμε ειναι το καλύτερο, θα μπορουσε αν ήξερε να ηταν ακόμη καλύτερος.
Τωρα τελευταία δέχεται συμβουλές απο τον φίλο μου τον Στέλιο, αρκετά μικρότερο σε όγκο απο αυτόν, τις οποίες συμβουλές τις ασπάζομαι και εγω , δηλαδή συμφωνούμε με τον Στέλιο και τα ξέρω και εγω, ενω το γομάρι δεν τα ηξερε και αρχισε να βλέπει πρόοδο προς το καλύτερο, οπότε...

Συνήθως αυτοί που έχουν καλά γεννετικά και ετοιμο σχεδόν σωμα απο την φυση τους, τους λείπει η γνώση (ενας λόγος γιατι πολλές φορές δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουν θυσίες, πειραματισμούς κ.λ.π.) και οι περισσότεροι αυτους ειναι "τεμπέληδες" πανω στην προπόνηση.

Και για να κλέίσω με το θέμα της ζωνης, τους μεγάλους μποντυμπίλντερς όπως αυτοί που αναφερθηκαν, δεν θα τους βλάψει η χρήση ζωνης, ενω αυτούς που δεν είναι σαν αυτούς θα τους βλάψει είτε λίγο ειτε πολύ.

----------


## Teo70

> Ο cutler εχει μια σπιρταδα παντως.


Πάντως το βλέμμα σα βοιδιού που έχει εμένα άλλα μου λέει   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## fysiotek

η μεση ειναι στην αμερικη το προβλημα των 50 δις δολλαριων......η πιο καλη θεραπεια και προληψη ειναι οι ασκησεις για core stability.οι κοιλιακοι και οι ραχιαιοι ειναι κινητικοι μυς οχι σταθεροποιητικοι...

----------


## flexwheeler99

Ποτε δεν ενιωσα τη ζωνη να μου προσφερει κατι θετικο γιαυτο και τη χρησιμοποιησα ελαχιστα.

Αντιθετως δημιουργει προβλημα στην αναπνοη.

----------


## fysiotek

στα βαρη πρεπει να φοραμε τροχαντηρικη ζωνη και οχι στη μεση γιατι ατροφουν οι μυς της μεσης

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ας μην είμαστε απόλυτοι ρε παιδια πχ οι επαγγελματίες δεν ξέρουν τι κάνουν; δηλ φοράνε την ζώνη για πλάκα; , ένας επαγγελματίας να ξέρετε κάνει τα απολύτως απαραίτητα λόγω εμπειρίας γιατί δεν έχουν τον χρόνο να ασχολούνται με παραπανίσια πράγματα.
έγώ πχ σπάνια φοράω ζώνη αλλα εκεί που νομίζω οτι πρέπει γιατί έχω τέλειο έλεγχο σε κάποιες επικύνδηνες ασκήσεις ,
αλλά δεν αμφισβητώ την χρησιμότητα της ζώνης απλά θέλω να τονίσω οτι παίζει ρόλο η σωστή χρήση δηλαδη δεν την φοράμε και τελείωσε η ζώνη κάνει δουλεια πάντα σε συνεργασία με τους κοιλιακούς και τούς ραχιαίους οι οποίοι δημιουργούν στήριγμα στην μέση και πάντα με σωστή εκτέλεση και χαλάρωμα μεταξύ των σέτ, αλλιώς η υπερβολική σιγουρια μπορεί να έχει δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα .

----------


## RUHL

εγω παντως παντα φοραω την ζωνη ειδικα στα μεγαλα κιλα

----------


## _kwstas_

Πως ειναι τωρα η μεση σου φιλε???πρεπει να εχει περασει αρκετος καιρος.. πως παε???

----------


## napstor

ημερομηνια κοιταξες?
η θα ξεθαψεις ολα τα τα παλιατζουρια θεματα?

----------


## _kwstas_

Και εσενα τι σε νοιαζει ***MB κοιτα την δουλεια σου και ασε με εμενα. οτι θελω και οποιον θελω θα ροταω *** MB

----------


## slaine

napstor το παιδί έχει δικαίωμα να ποστάρει σε όποιο τόπικ θέλει. δεν πείραξε κανέναν.

κώστα λίγο πιο ήρεμα

----------


## Muscleboss

^ σωστός ο slaine....  :03. Awesome:  

MB

----------


## geogre

Και εγω χωρις ζωνη κανω παντα, εκανα αρσεις θανατου τις προαλλες με 100 κιλα και ηρθε ενας και μου την ειπε.
Σημερα εκανα στα 120(100 καθαρα) παλι χωρις ζωνη ενα "καψιματακι"στη μεση ενιωσα 
Απολαυση ειναι αυτο το καψιμο  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## kyriakos23

φιλε λυπαμε για το ατιχημα σου.
τωρα ανυσιχισα λιγακι.
δηλαδη αμαν κανω ραχιεους η μεση μου 8α ειναι οκ?πιο ανθεκτικη?

----------


## confessoras

καλημερα σε ολους!
πασχω απο την ιδια παθηση εδω και 1,5 χρονια και ταλαιπωρηθηκα και εγω πολυ σωματικα και ψυχολογικα. προσφατα επανηλθα και εγω στην προπονηση. βρηκα πολυ ενδιαςφερον ολα οσα διαβασα.
ο φιλος BRaWNy αναφερθηκε πολυ εστιασμενα στο θεμα και πολυ ευστοχα.
ηταν λιγο απολυτος ομως και ετσι μαλλον δεν σας περασε το μηνυμα.
Η ΖΩΝΗ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΑΚΕΙΑ
γυμναζομαι απο πολυ μικρος και λογω αθληματος (ενοργανη  αγωνιστικα) εδινα παντα πολυ μεγαλη εμφαση στους κοιλιακους και τους ραχιαιους δημιουργοντας μια θωρακισμενη μεση. οι κοιλες στη δικια μου περιπτωση ειναι αποροια του εκφυλισμου στους δισκους (γυρανση της σπονδυλικης στυλης - με αποτελεσμα να μειωνεται το παχος τους) που προερχεται οχι απο κακη τεχνικη ή απο αγυμναστους ραχιαιους αλλα απο μεγαλη καταπονεση στην προπονηση (με βαρη). ισως καποιος αλλος με πιο ανθεκτικο σκελετο να μην αντιμετωπιζε την παθηση μου.
κατ εμε θα ηταν καλο να εφιστησουμε την προσοχη σε παλιους και νεους στο να λαμβανουν ολα τα απαραιτητα μετρα.
καλο ζεσταμα - συστηματικη εκγυμναση κοιλιακων ραχιαιων-  χρηση ζωνης εκει που ειναι απαραιτητο (σε μεγαλα φορτια που μπορουν να προκαλεσουν σοβαρο τραβατισμο και οχι στο συνολο της προπονησης) - και πανω απο ολα μεγαλη ακριβεια στην εκτελεση των ασκησεων (δεν κανουμε μετακομιση κοινως!!!)

ελπιζω να καλυψα τον φιλο kyriakos23

----------


## djastral232

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Είμαι νέος στο forum, αλλά με βάρη και γυμναστική ασχολούμαι σχεδόν 4 χρόνια με κάποια κενά ενδιάμεσα λόγω υποχρεώσεων.

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα:

Εκ γενετής, η σπονδυλική μου στήλη "πάσχει" από "Ιεροποίηση σπονδυλικού σωλήνα Ο5 με Ι5", δλδ (αν δεν κάνω κάποιο λάθος) δυο σπόνδυλοι της μέσης μου ακουμπάνε μεταξύ τους και τρίβονται.

Αυτό το ανακάλυψα πριν από 1+ περίπου χρόνο, όπου καθώς ήμουν φαντάρος άρχισα να νιώθω έντονους πόνους από μέση μέχρι κάτω στα δάκτυλα των ποδιών, καψίματα στα γόνατα, μούδιασμα στις πατούσες κλπ και μετά από εξετάσεις και αξονικές στο 404 Γ.Σ.Ν. διέγνωσαν ότι, λόγω του (εκ γενετίσιου) προβλήματός μου, προκλήθηκε εκφύλιση σε σπονδυλικό δίσκο, κοινώς δισκοκήλη. Μετά απο κάποιες φυσικοθεραποίες η κατάσταση καλυτέρευσε, αλλά μέχρι και σήμερα ο πόνος στη μέση επανέρχεται κατά διαστήματα. Βέβαια, είναι σε αρκετά καλύτερη κατάσταση. Ο φυσικοθεραπευτής μου, είπε ότι αυτή τη φορά δεν πρόκειτε για κήλη, αλλά για φλεγμονή και ότι αν προσέξω την υγεία μου (όχι καθιστική ζωή, όχι επιπόνηση με βάρη, όχι αυξομοιώσεις σωματικού βάρους, κλπ) δεν θα υπάρξει κάποια πιθανότητα να μπω στο χειρουργείο μελλοντικά. Όταν του είπα ότι ασχολούμαι και θέλω να συνεχίσω να ασχολούμαι με το bodybuilding, είπε ότι δεν το συνιστά και θα πρέπει να προσέχω εξαιρετικά. Ο ορθοπεδικός απ' την άλλη, κόντεψε να με πετάψει κλωτσιδών έξω...

Επομένως, θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω, αν κάποιος από εσάς έχει βιώσει κάτι αντίστοιχο και θα μπορούσε να με συμβουλεύσει πάνω σε αυτό, καθώς με διακατέχει φόβος να μην πάθω κάτι χειρότερο και εξ' αιτίας του φόβου αυτού, έχω σταματήσει το bodybuilding (περιττώ να σας πω βέβαια το πόσο πολύ μου λείπει κ πόσο στενοχωριέμαι όταν βλέπω τον εαυτό μου να κάθεται...).

Να ξεκινήσω πάλι και τι πρέπει να προσέχω; Αναφέρω ότι οι πιο επικίνδυνες ασκήσεις για τη μέση μου (άρσεις θανάτου και squats) είναι οι αγαπημένες μου, και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να συνεχίσω να τις κάνω (πάντα με ζώνη) και αν στην κινησιολογία των ασκήσεων θα πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι περισσότερο τώρα.

Επίσης, θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής.
Πριν ακόμη μου παρουσιαστεί το πρόβλημα που ανέφερα, μερικές φορές όταν έσκυβα και κυρίως κατά τη διάρκεια της προπόνησης (για να αφήσω κάποια πλάκα κλπ) αισθανόμουν ένα τράβηγμα στους στηρικτούς μυς (αυτούς που είναι κάτω απ' τους ραχιαίους) και γινόταν πιο έντονο ως κάψιμο μετά από άσκηση ραχιαίων, αλλά μετά απο 2-3 λεπτά υποχωρούσε.

Αυτό τι μπορεί να ήταν ακριβώς; Γνωρίζετε κάτι;

Ζητώ ειλικρινά συγγνώμη που σας κούρασα με την έκταση του παρόντος, αλλά ήθελα να θέσω μια (όσο το δυνατό) ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα του προβλήματος που έχω.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους εκ των προτέρων για το χρόνο σας.

Με εκτίμηση σε όλα τα μέλη του forum,
Στέλιος.

----------


## KATERINI 144

φιλε καλος ήρθες στο φόρουμ καταρχάς, 
δε νομίζω να ειναι λογικό να σου πει κάποιος απο εδώ μεσα αν μπορείς να κάνεις η οχι ββ, 
απο τη στιγμή που σου λενε οι γιατροί πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα τη να πούμε εμείς?! 

εγω σε συμβουλεύω να ακουσεις τους γιατρούς σου, και αν νομίζεις πως έχουν λανθασμένη κρίση στην περίπτωση σου, πήγαινε σε ενα ποιο εξειδικευμένο.

----------


## billys15

Οντως,ψαξου λιγο καλυτερα με γιατρους χωρις προκαταληψεις και πιο εξειδικευμενους,οπως λεει ο Φωτης.

----------


## mantus3

γενικα οι ορθοπεδικοι ειναι επι το πλιστον κατα της προπονισης με βαροι... καλο θα ηταν ομως να τους ακουσεις, κ περαν αυτου, να ακολουθησεις καποια αγωγη... αν τα πραγματα καλητερεψουν και κρινει ο γιατρος που σε επιβλεπει οτι μπορεις να ασχολιθεις, θα σου προτινα να παιξεις μονο με ασφαλεις ασκησεις οστε να μην υπαρχει προβλημα. 

φυσικα, δεν ειμαι ορθοπαιδικος, κ για να μην παρεξηγιθω απλα λεω την γνωμη μου σαν ατομο κ εγω που κατα καιρους εχω ενοχλισεις στην μεση...

----------


## oxide

> αν τα πραγματα καλητερεψουν


να καλυτερευσουν δυσκολα...συνηθως σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις να κρατησεις την κατασταση σταθερη προσπαθεις...

----------


## slaine

λοιπόν σχεδόν το ίδιο έχω κι εγώ + μερικά ακόμα θέματα στη σπονδυλική. επισης στο στρατό έγινα χειρότερα λόγω αρβύλας, σκατοκρέββατου, μηδέν άσκησης, κιλών που πήρα κλπ κλπ (404? ναυτικό ήσουν ρε πολύμπριζο????  :01. Razz:  )

ορθοπαιδικοί και φυσιοθεραπευτές μου είπαν να σταματήσω σκουώτ, άρσεις κλπ 

εγώ συνέχισα και όσο περισσότερα δυνάμωνα τον κορμό και posterior chain με βασικές ασκήσεις τόσο τα προβλήματα με ξέχναγαν. όταν τραυμάτισα τα χέρια και σταμάτησα τις προπονήσεις οι πόνοι επανήλθαν. σημείωση έπαιζα και παίζω πολύ "βαριά" αυτές τις ασκήσεις.

εγώ δε σου λέω τι να κάνεις απλά να δεις τι έγινε στη δική μου περιπτωση. βέβαια όταν ανεβαίνουν τα κιλά στις ασκήσεις η καταπόνηση υπάρχει ούτως ή άλλως και πολλές φορές βλέπεις ανθρώπους χωρίς κανένα ιστορικό να αποκτούν προβλήματα (που ίσως προϋπήρχαν αλλά δεν έδιναν "σημεία ζωής"). 

αν δεν είσαι καλά προετοιμασμένος και δεν έχεις καλή τεχνική τότε πας γυρεύοντας (πράγμα που επίσης έκανα παλιά)

η μόνη ουσιαστική συμβουλή που έχω να σου δώσω είναι να πας και σε κάποιο αθλίατρο, να αγοράσεις πολύ καλά αθλητικά αν δεν έχεις και επίσης να ψάξεις το θέμα πλατυποδία. να αποφεύγεις όλες τις καθιστές ασκήσεις όπου σηκώνεις βάρος κατακόρυφα πχ πιέσεις ώμων. θα τις κάνεις όρθιος με τα γόνατα ελαφρώς λυγισμένα. για να μην πηγαίνει όλο το βάρος στη σπονδυλική. ακόμα και αν σου απαγορεύσουν κάποιες ασκήσεις μπορείς να κάνεις ένα σωρό εναλλακτικές, μη σε παίρνει από κάτω. πρόσεξε το βάρος σου. μην παίζεις μέγιστες επαναλήψεις τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα και να αποφεύγεις τη χρήση ζώνης. δυνάμωσε κορμό (χωρίς διαίτερη κάμψη του κορμού ή αν την κάνεις, να είναι χωρίς επιπρόσθετο βάρος) και οπίσθια αλυσίδα.

να προσέχεις την τεχνική σου πάντα και γενικά τη στάση του σώματος σου όταν στέκεσαι, περπατάς, δουλεύεις, είσαι στον υπολογιστή, ξαπλώνεις κλπ κλπ 

αν προπονείσαι έξυπνα όχι μόνο δε θα χειροτερέψεις αλλά μάλλον θα βελτιωθεί κατά πολύ η κατάστασή σου. αντί για σκουώτ θα μπορούσες να κάνεις χακ σκουώτ (προσοχή στην πρέσσα) και αντί για κωπηλατική με μπάρα T-bar αν έχει το γυμναστήριο σου από αυτή που ακουμπάς το στέρνο σε μαξιλαράκι ή καθιστή κωπηλατική. άρσεις θανάτου παραλλαγή στο μηχάνημα των ραχιαίων ίσως με ελάχιστα κιλά. αυτά είναι κάποιες προτάσεις αν φυσικά σου δώσουν το οκ οι ειδικοί.

το άλλο θέμα που αναφέρεις, αφού σου περνούσε μετά από λίγο έχει να κάνει με μυ ο οποίος όταν ζεσταίνεται και μετα είναι οκ. υποθέτω τίποτα το σοβαρό. αν είνια φλεγμονή ή μυικός σπασμός τα αντιφλεγμονώδη φάρμακα καταπολεμούν την πηγή του πόνου, ενώ τα μυοχαλαρωτικά λύουν το σπασμό των μυών.

να περπατάς πολύ (όχι τρέξιμο-τζόγκιν λόγω κραδασμών αν και σταδιακά ίσως με κατάλληλο παππούτσι και σε μαλακό έδαφος να μπορέσεις-προσοχή στον αστράγαλο) το περπάτημα δρα ευγερτικά και σε ενοχλήσεις της μέσης και δεν αναφέρομαι στο θέμα μείωσης σωματικού βάρους. 

να προσέχεις την υπερέκταση και στην τεχνική κατά την προπόνηση με βάρη αλλά και στο κολύμπι πχ, κάποια στυλ μπορέι να σε βοηθήσουν και κάποια να σε επιδεινώσουν.

τέλος να δώσεις ιδίαιτερη έμφαση στις διατάσεις και την σωστή ενδυνάμωση όλου του σώματος ώστε να μην υπάρχουν ανισορροπίες σε αγωνιστές-ανταγωνιστές μύες ούτε να χάνεις σε τεχνική κλπ. γλουτούς, μέση, τραπέζιους, μηριαία δικέφαλα, προσαγωγούς, τετρακέφαλα, καμπτήρες μυς της μέσης και της λεκάνης,πλάτη, απαγωγείς κλπ πρέπει να είναι καλά και ίσα ανεπτυγμένοι όπως επίσης και καλά δουλεμένοι από άποψη διατάσεων. Οι διατατικές ασκήσεις της οσφύος είναι οι μόνες, οι οποίες επιτρέπονται στην οξεία φάση και οι μοναδικές που ανακουφίζουν. 

επίσης εκτός απο καλό φυσιοθεραπευτή/ορθοπαιδικό να επισκεφτείς οπως σου είπα αθλίατρο αλλά και νευροχειρούργο. οι ν/χ έχουν το λόγο στη μέση ουσιαστικά. αν έχεις παολυθεί πρόσφατα από το στρατό σε καλύπτει (μέχρι 6 μήνες από την απόλυσή σου) στρατιωτική ασφάλεια. το 401 είναι πολύ καλό και ειδικά οι νευροχειρούργοι του. καλό νοσοκομείο γι'αυτά είναι και το ΚΑΤ. από κει και πέρα παίζουν και πολλές ιδιωτικές/οι κλινικές/γιατροί.

αυτά από μένα

υγ: ιεροποίηση είναι η ανωμαλία του τελευταίου οσφυϊκού σπονδύλου, ο οποίος έχει χαραχτηριστικά των ιερών σπονδύλων, με άλλα λόγια "ενώνεται" με τη λεκάνη. αυτό δίνει μία ακαμψία στη σπονδυλική στήλη κι έτσι ζορίζεται πολύ ο αμέσως επόμενος και μεθεπόμενος δίσκος με αποτέλεσμα σε σένα την δισκοκοίλη. η δισκοκοίλη βέβαια μπορέι να προήλθε και από άλλους λόγους και απλά να συνέτυχε η ιεροποίηση ή να επιδείνωσε την κατάσταση. μερικές φορές συνηπάρχει με οστεοποίηση κάποιου/κάποιων μεσοσπονδύλιων δίσκων πχ αν έχει προκληθεί από κάποιο ατύχημα κάτι που εντείνει το πρόβλημα της ακαμψίας και την επιβάρυνσης άλλων δίσκων ή σπονδύλων αυτών καθ'αυτών.

----------


## djastral232

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας παιδιά. Με τις φυσικοθεραπείες σχεδόν μου πέρασε ο πόνος, αλλά ακόμη δεν νιώθω γερό τον εαυτό μου, από τη μέση και κάτω. Ο φυσικοθεραπευτής μου είπε ότι πιθανών να οφείλεται στο ότι έχω να γυμναστώ 1,5 χρόνο (από τότε που πήγα στρατό), αλλά αρχικά να μην μπω στα βάρη. Να ξεκινήσω κολύμπι (ύπτιο), περπάτημα (και ελαφρύ jokking), ποδηλασία κλπ, ώσπου νιώσω καλύτερα και μετά (αφού είμαι πορωμένος με το ββ) να προχωρήσω με προσοχή (βέβαια στο θέμα προσοχής είναι εκτενές το θέμα).

Η άσκηση στην πρέσσα 45 μοιρών για τις πιέσεις τετρακεφάλων θα επιβαρύνουν την κατάστασή μου, λόγω της κίνησης όταν πιέζω τα κιλά;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας παιδιά. Με τις φυσικοθεραπείες σχεδόν μου πέρασε ο πόνος, αλλά ακόμη δεν νιώθω γερό τον εαυτό μου, από τη μέση και κάτω. Ο φυσικοθεραπευτής μου είπε ότι πιθανών να οφείλεται στο ότι έχω να γυμναστώ 1,5 χρόνο (από τότε που πήγα στρατό), αλλά αρχικά να μην μπω στα βάρη. Να ξεκινήσω κολύμπι (ύπτιο), περπάτημα (και ελαφρύ jokking), ποδηλασία κλπ, ώσπου νιώσω καλύτερα και μετά (αφού είμαι πορωμένος με το ββ) να προχωρήσω με προσοχή (βέβαια στο θέμα προσοχής είναι εκτενές το θέμα).
> 
> Η άσκηση στην πρέσσα 45 μοιρών για τις πιέσεις τετρακεφάλων θα επιβαρύνουν την κατάστασή μου, λόγω της κίνησης όταν πιέζω τα κιλά;


δεν νοιώθεις γερό τον εαυτό σου γιατι λόγω του προβλήματος , έχουν ατροφήσει οι μυς και αισθάνεσε πιο ευάλωτος .

το κολύμπι είναι πολύ καλή μορφή άσκησης για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και δεν εγκυμονεί κινδύνους , το περπάτημα επίσης απλα είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μην βαριέσε να κάνεις διατάσεις στην αρχή και στο τέλος και για την μέση , εκτός των ποδιών με ήπιες και όχι απότομες κινήσεις.και παπούτσια καλά που να αποροφαν τους κραδασμούς

μπορείς να κάνεις μεγάλη ποικιλία ασκήσεων αρκει να μην επιβαρύνεις την μέση , πάντα καθιστός και να ακουμπάς στον πάγκο και πάντα αυστηρή εκτέλεση να μην επιβαρύνεις την μέση σου , και αν δεν κάνεις και άρσεις θανάτου και σκουώτ δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος καλύτερα να κάνεις αυτα που δεν θα σε επιβαρύνουν παρα να κάνεις κάτι που αργότερα θα σου βγάλει πρόβλημα και θα αρκείσε απλα να κοιτας τους άλλους να γυμνάζονται .

πάντα να είναι σε καλή φόρμα κοιλιακοί και ραχιαίοι και να γυμνάζονται με τέτοιο τρόπο που να μην προκαλούν ενόχληση.

η πρέσα είναι μια καλή άσκηση και μπορείς να την κάνεις δοκιμαστικά μετα τις ασκήσεις τετρακεφάλου και μηριαίου , με προσοχή και αν υπάρχει πόνος σημαίνει κάτι δεν πάει καλά και ελέγχεις το κατέβασμα δηλαδή μπορεί να υπάρξει ενόχληση στο υπερβολικο κατέβασμα , εκει που θα υπάρχει μεγάλη δίπλωση στην μέση.

τίποτε δεν είναι απόλυτο και θέλει προσοχή και τσεκάρισμα τι οφελεί και τι μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα , δεν είναι για να την παίρνεις στην πλάκα την μέση και οι διατάσεις στο τέλος της άσκησης επιβάλονται.

επίσης στην μέση δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτωσεις το ίδιο , άλλες ασκήσεις μπορεί να επιτρέπονται σε μια πάθηση της μέσης και άλλες να είναι απαγορευτικές ,ειδικά όταν υπάρχει στένωση των σπονδύλων πρέπει να κάνουμε περιορισμένες διπλώσεις να μην δημιουργήσουμε επιπλέον φθορά και ζημια στους σπόνδύλους και έχοντας υπόψιν κάποια πράγματα βγάζουμε το πρόγραμμα που να μην μας επιβαρύνει αλλα να μας γυμνασει και να δυναμώσει την μέση

----------


## Doctorg

Έκανα προπόνηση πριν 3 ημέρες και  ενω έχω κάνει μερικές ασκησεις για πλάτη πάω για άρσεις θανάτου. Δεν βάζω πρώτα λίγα κιλά στην μπάρα για να κάνω ένα ζέσταμα, την φορτώνω και καταλαβαίνω στη διάρκεια της άσκησης πως κάτι συμβαίνει στην μέση μου. 
Με ενοχλούσε λίγο αλλά εκεί που επιδεινώθηκε το πρόβλημα ήταν όταν πήγα στον επικλινή στο τέλος να κάνω κοιλιακούς,  εκεί με τσάκισε. Το βράδυ εκείνης της ημέρας δεν μπόρεσα καλά να κοιμηθώ.
Σήμερα, ενω πέρασαν δυο ημέρες χωρίς προπόνηση, λόγω μέσης, έκανα σήμερα σε πιο χαλαρούς ρυθμούς. Την μέση την αισθανόμουν καλύτερα την ώρα των ασκήσεων αλλα τώρα που πέρασαν 5 ώρες μπορεί να πω πως έγινα χειρότερα. Έχω βάλει counterpain, πήρa και  κάτι Voltaren. Ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει τι να κάνω ή τι να μην κάνω για ανάρρωση; 
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## gj

> Έκανα προπόνηση πριν 3 ημέρες και  ενω έχω κάνει μερικές ασκησεις για πλάτη πάω για άρσεις θανάτου. Δεν βάζω πρώτα λίγα κιλά στην μπάρα για να κάνω ένα ζέσταμα, την φορτώνω και καταλαβαίνω στη διάρκεια της άσκησης πως κάτι συμβαίνει στην μέση μου. 
> Με ενοχλούσε λίγο αλλά εκεί που επιδεινώθηκε το πρόβλημα ήταν όταν πήγα στον επικλινή στο τέλος να κάνω κοιλιακούς,  εκεί με τσάκισε. Το βράδυ εκείνης της ημέρας δεν μπόρεσα καλά να κοιμηθώ.
> Σήμερα, ενω πέρασαν δυο ημέρες χωρίς προπόνηση, λόγω μέσης, έκανα σήμερα σε πιο χαλαρούς ρυθμούς. Την μέση την αισθανόμουν καλύτερα την ώρα των ασκήσεων αλλα τώρα που πέρασαν 5 ώρες μπορεί να πω πως έγινα χειρότερα. Έχω βάλει counterpain, πήρa και  κάτι Voltaren. Ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει τι να κάνω ή τι να μην κάνω για ανάρρωση; 
> Ευχαριστώ...


Kαταρχάς νομίζω ότι το γραψες σε λάθος μέρος ... αν είναι έτσι θα το διορθώσουν οι μοντ...
Στο θέμα μας τώρα... Είχα και γω το ίδιο πρόβλημα πριν λίγες ημέρες.
Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να πας αμέσως σε έναν γιατρό. Εγώ βασικά είμαι τύπος που δεν τρέχω με το παραμικρό στο γιατρό οπότε θα σου πρότινα αν δεν θες να πας ακόμα πάρε 3 μερούλες ρεπό από το γυμναστηριο και ξεκουράσου.Πρόσεχε επίσης να μην σκύβεις και γενικώς πρόσεχε τις κινήσεις σου. Αν μετά το τριήμερο συνεχίσει ο πόνος χωρίς να έχει υποχορήσει καθόλου τρέχα χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα σε γιατρό. Δεν είναι αστείο πράγμα η μέση... 
Περαστικά σου.

----------


## Doctorg

Σ' ευχαριστώ gj. Θα πλακωθώ στις Counterpain, και θ' απέχω απ' την προπόνηση κανα 2-3 ημέρες ελπίζοντας πως θα φύγει η ενόχληση. Η αλήθεια είναι πως σήμερα που έκανα προπόνηση, πάνω που αισθανόμουν λίγο καλύτερα, το χειροτέρεψα  :01.Ftou: .

----------


## gj

> Σ' ευχαριστώ gj. Θα πλακωθώ στις Counterpain, και θ' απέχω απ' την προπόνηση κανα 2-3 ημέρες ελπίζοντας πως θα φύγει η ενόχληση. Η αλήθεια είναι πως σήμερα που έκανα προπόνηση, πάνω που αισθανόμουν λίγο καλύτερα, το χειροτέρεψα .


Κουταμάρα σου φίλε που πήγες προπόνηση με πόνο...
Αν πήρες σασί φιλαράκι (σκελετός δλδ) η counterpain δεν θα κάνει τπτ...
Καλή ανάρωση και ας ελπίσουμε για το καλύτερο  :01. Wink:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Παιδια στην οξεια φαση του τραυματισμου καλυτερα να βαζετε ΠΑΓΟ και οχι θερμαντικες κρεμες. Ειναι λαθος αυτο που νομιζουν οι περισσοτεροι για τις θερμαντικες-αναλγητικες αλοιφες...
Παγος χρειαζεται τα πρωτα 24ωρα πολλες φορες την μερα.

Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι αυτες οι κρεμες δεν εχουν καν την δυνατοτητα να διαπερασουν το δερμα μεσω των πορων και να φτασουν στον τραυματισμενο ιστο...

----------


## drago

σχετικα με τις ζωνες, πιστευω οτι ειναι απαριατητες αν μας για 1-3 επαναληψεις.

επισης, κανω και κοιλιακους και ραχιαιους και goodmornings και sidebends με βαρακι.

παντως, αν κανεις ασχημη κινηση με πολλα κιλα ειναι δυσκολο να σε σωσει η ζωνη.

σχετικα με τα πολλα κιλα καθηστος, αυτο που εχω ακουσει και διαβασει ειναι οτι θελει πολυ προσοχη. γιατι δεν παιζουν τα ποδια στη μεση να κανουν λιγο σουστα. το τρωει ολο η μεση. για box squats ασ πουμε, αυτο που λενε ειναι οτι οταν καθεσε δεν 'αφηνεσαι' καθολου, και δεν καθεσε για πανω απο ενα δευτερολεπτο.

----------


## Hulk

Καλησπερα εβγαλα μια μαγνητικη τις προαλες  και μου εδειξε 2 δισκοκηλες (3 μηνες εκτος γυμναστηριου οι 2 τελευταιοι μονο με μονοζυγο και λιγο τρεξιμο)  αντιμετωπιζει καποιος το ιδιο προβλημα ?? Θα μπορεσω καποια στιγμη να ξαναμπω σε βαρη ?

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Ποναει αυτο...? :01. Unsure:

----------


## jannous44

> Καλησπερα εβγαλα μια μαγνητικη τις προαλες  και μου εδειξε 2 δισκοκηλες (3 μηνες εκτος γυμναστηριου οι 2 τελευταιοι μονο με μονοζυγο και λιγο τρεξιμο)  αντιμετωπιζει καποιος το ιδιο προβλημα ?? Θα μπορεσω καποια στιγμη να ξαναμπω σε βαρη ?


και εγω εχω 2 δισκοκοιλες και προπονουμε κανονικα προσεχε λιγο τη μεση σου οταν αφηνεις παιρνεις βαρακια να τα αφηνεις περνεις λιγιζοντας κ τεντονοντας τα ποδια σαν να πας να κατσεις ενα πραγμα οχι με τη μεση. κανε ραχιαιους για να τους δυναμοσεις.. αυτα ολα οταν ξαναμπεις με το καλο στο γυμναστηριο . ως τοτε υπομονη...





> Ποναει αυτο...?


εγω οταν το επαθα πονουσα αρκετα σαν λουμπαγκο ενα πραγμα . την επομενη μερα εως και 1 βδομαδα μετα εκει που καθομουν ενιωθα ενα χτυπημα λες και βαρας με σφυρι χαμηλα στη πλατη πανο απο τους γλουτους.. μετα περασε.. αλλα επεζα δυνατους ραχιαους απο εκει και περα...

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Μπορει να καταλαβει καποιος αν εχει κηλη χωρις να κανει εξετασεις (π.χ. εδω δισκοκηλη) ?
Jannous τι προβληματα εχεις με την κηλη αυτη?

----------


## jannous44

> Μπορει να καταλαβε καποιος αν εχει κηλη χωρις να κανει εξετασεις (π.χ. εδω δισκοκηλη) ?
> Jannous τι προβληματα εχεις με την κηλη αυτη?



οσφυαλγια..

εγω ειμαι στη περιπτωση Β :01. Sad: 

http://www.athenschiropractic.gr/%CE...FQbwzAodBCDR1w

εντιτ: προβληματα: δεν μπορω να ειμαι για πολυ ωρα ορθιος , εχω καποιες ενοχλησεις οταν καθομαι και δεν ειναι ισια η πλατη μου.

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Πω γα...
Δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχουν τετοια πραγματα :01. Unsure: 
Δυναμη φιλε!
Τι ελεγες ομως για τους ραχιαιους? Πως βοηθανε?

----------


## jannous44

> Πω γα...
> Δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχουν τετοια πραγματα
> Δυναμη φιλε!
> Τι ελεγες ομως για τους ραχιαιους? Πως βοηθανε?


απλα επειδη εχω αυτο το προβλημα και λογο οτι κανω βαρη μπορει να χειροτερεψη η μεση μου. ετσι το μονο που μπορω να κανω ειναι να δυναμωσω παρα πολυ τους ραχιαιους..

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Για να ειναι σαν στηριγματα δηλαδη>?
Αρσεις θανατου κανεις?

----------


## jannous44

> Για να ειναι σαν στηριγματα δηλαδη>?
> Αρσεις θανατου κανεις?


ναι κανω.. κ μαλιστα εχω φτασει σε πολυ καλα κιλα 100-120 επεζα.. απλα τις αλλες μερες εκανα και αλλες ασκησεις ραχιαιους με επιπροσθετο βαρος.. 3 φορες τη βδομαδα εκανα ραχιαιους..

εντιτ: απλα θελει λιγο προσοχη με αυτες τις ασκησεις οπως σκουοτ αρσεις , κωπιλατικη μπαρας, χαμηλες κωπηλατικες. πρεπει να εχεις ισια τη πλατη σου και με παρα πολυ σωστη τεχνικη...

----------


## Eddie

Jannous για λυσε μου μια απορια..

Οταν καθεσαι σε καρεκλα ελαφρως καμπουριασμενος και κατεβασεις τερμα κατω το κεφαλι σου,δλδ σκυψεις το κεφαλι μπροστα,νιωθεις εντονο πονο η απλα τον πονο που εχεις συνηθως?

----------


## jannous44

> Jannous για λυσε μου μια απορια..
> 
> Οταν καθεσαι σε καρεκλα ελαφρως καμπουριασμενος και κατεβασεις τερμα κατω το κεφαλι σου,δλδ σκυψεις το κεφαλι μπροστα,νιωθεις εντονο πονο η απλα τον πονο που εχεις συνηθως?


εστανομαι οτι με τραβαει στη μεση της πλατης λιγο τωρα που το κανω... σε ποναει η πλατη?

----------


## Eddie

> εστανομαι οτι με τραβαει στη μεση της πλατης λιγο τωρα που το κανω... σε ποναει η πλατη?


Mε ποναει η μεση,με αντιφλεγμονωδη και παυσιπονα ειμαι τωρα,αλλα οταν το κανω αυτο με χτυπαει στην κατω πλατη,οχι στο κεντρο οπως λες.Για να καταλαβεις δηλαδη,καμια 10ρια ποντους πανω απ τις λακουβιτσες που εχουν μερικοι στη μεση.

----------


## sadistic

εχω 2 δισκους εδω και σχεδον 5 χρονια.παρατησα 2τερη δουλεια δικη μου απ αυτο.ευτυχως που ειμαι στο δημοσιο,και η θεση μου ναι μεν κουραζομαι αλλα αλλαξα ποστο και την ψιλοπαλευω.διαβασα τα παραπανω και εχω να κανω τις εξης παρατηρησεις.η δισκοπαθεια μπορει να ακουγετε οκ,αλλα οποιος ταλαιπωριετε ...ξερει.οι ραχιαιοι [στην καρεκλα χωριε υπερεκτασεις]σαν ενδυναμωση ειναι αποδεκτη,οπως και οι αντιστιχοι κοιλιακοι.ΟΜΩΣ αρσεις θανατου σκουατσ και καποιες αλλες λυπαμαι ...αλλα απαγορευονται ΔΙΑ ΡΟΠΑΛΟΥ.οσο και αν νομιζετε οτι στο αρχικο σταδιο τις, θα την παλεψετε και θα δυναμωσετε θα ερθει η στιγμη...και θα τα παρετε στο χερι που λενε.και τοτε θα καταλαβετε τι μεγα λαθος κανατε με τις αρσεις..κτλπ.θελει ναι μεν γυμναστικη αλλα οχι οτι ναναι.και εγω σηκωνω βαρη αλλα παντα καθιστος και σε ορθη γωνια το σωμα.αυτη τη στιγμη που γραφω ....ποναω μαγκες.αλλα δεν το βαζω κατω.κανω την γυμναστικη μου[αλιμονο αν σταματησω]θα ειναι η καταδικη μου. κανω κατι ασκησεις που μου εδωσε η αθλητιατρος και νιωθω ανακουφηση.κανω μπανια στη θαλασσα και καλυτερα θα ειναι χειμωνα καλοκαιρι.χειμωνα φυσικα σε πισινα η λιμνη βουλιαγμενης.που τα νερα ειναι ζεστοτερα.να προσεχετεπως σηκωνετε τα βαρη στην καθημερινη σας ζωη ακομα και το πως καθεστε στην καρεκλα ...και το πως συκωνεστε απ αυτη.ακουγονται αστεια αλλα μολις την παθετε για τα καλα,ευχομαι να μην την ακουσει κανεις,θα καταλαβετε τι εννοω.γενικοτερα η προληψη ειναι καλυτερη απο την θεραπεια.οσοι εχουν περισσοτερες ενοχλεισεις απο 4-5 φορες τον χρονο[με μουδιασματα κτλπ]πανε για...χειρουργειο.σπονδιλοδεσια.αυτα τα λιγα και παιδια προσεχετε ....η μεση κραταει ολο το σωμα.θα εβαζα τιςασκησεις που μου εδωσε η αθλητιατρος αλλα γενικα με αυτα δεν τα παω καλα.αν ομως καποιος τα θελει ασ μου στειλει με π.μ ενα φαξ και θα τα περασω απο δευτερα

----------


## Eddie

Ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι φιλε,εμενα γνωστος μου την επαθε μεσα στο gym την ωρα που εκανε κοπηλατικη.Εμεινε εκει,κοκκαλο για λιγη ωρα μετα πηγε στον γιατρο και του λεει κοιλη.Τον χτυπαει στο ποδι βεβαια ο πονος,πιεζει νευρο..αλλα του ειπε οτι αρσεις θανατου,κοπηλατικες,καθισματα και οποια ασκηση ζοριζει τη μεση απαγορευεται!!

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Ολοι δηλαδη μπορει να παθουμε κατι τετοιο?

----------


## sadistic

> Ολοι δηλαδη μπορει να παθουμε κατι τετοιο?


βεβαια ολοι ...αλλα υπο προιποθεσεις.εγω βεβαια δεν την πατησα απο το γυμναστηριο ,αλλα απο την δουλεια μου.περασε ενας χρονος γυμναστηριου με βαρη και ενδυναμωση και αποφασισα να δοκιμασω να ενταξω στο προγραμμα μου κωπηλατικη μπαρας, σκουατσ,και κανα δυο αλλες[χωρις πολλα κιλα].δυστυχως ομως η μεση δεν αντεχει πλεον αυτες τις ασκησεις.πρεσσα εκανα κανονικα.ομως απο την πρεσσα σε μια προπονηση μαλλον δεν ειχα κατσει καλα,η δεν ξερω τι,και με χτυπησε και ενα μηνα τωρα ...εχω,δυνατες ενοχλησεις καθημερινα,ειτε κανω στηθος ειτε χερια.το προβλημα μεση ειναι μονιμο απλως το μυαλο μου ειναι σε καθημερινη εγρηγορση και προσεχω σε οτιδηποτε κανω.

----------


## Hulk

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις .Το επαθα σε μετακομιση ημουν 10 μερες η ξαπλωμενος η ορθιος δεν μπορουσα ουτε τα ρουχα μου να φορεσω. Αν σε πιανει συχνα η μεση μετα απο σηκωμα βαρους το κοιτας μου ειπε ο γιατρος μαλλον τις ειχα απο παλια ,με εχει ξαναπιασει,  επρεπε να κανω μαγνητικη για να τις δω . Στη καθημερινοτητα με βοηθουσαν οι κοιλιακοι ραχιαιοι και γιαυτο ειχε και καιρο να με πιασει(οχι τοσο πολυ βεβαια).Φιλε να σου στειλω με πμ εναν αριθμο φαξ να μου τις στειλεις τις ασκησεις ?

----------


## Eddie

Φιλε,εμενα αυτη ειναι η δουλεια μου,με μετακομισεις ασχολουμαι και συνεχεια φορτωνω.Τοσα χρονια βαρη ποτε δε με ενοχλησε η μεση,μεχρι που πριν κανενα 5μηνο πηγα να σηκωσω κατι πολυ βαρυ απο χαμηλα,ημουν τελειως κρυος και εμεινα στον τοπο..απο τοτε οποτε ζοριζομαι με χτυπαει κατευθειαν.

Λεω να κανω κι εγω μια μαγνητικη να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο.Ποσο παει περιπου,ξερει κανεις?κανα 200αρι?

----------


## ginus

> Ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι φιλε,εμενα γνωστος μου την επαθε μεσα στο gym την ωρα που εκανε κοπηλατικη.Εμεινε εκει,κοκκαλο για λιγη ωρα μετα πηγε στον γιατρο και του λεει κοιλη.Τον χτυπαει στο ποδι βεβαια ο πονος,πιεζει νευρο..αλλα του ειπε οτι αρσεις θανατου,κοπηλατικες,καθισματα και οποια ασκηση ζοριζει τη μεση απαγορευεται!!


πραγματικα δεν θες να την κανεις ιδιωτικα απο 215ε μεχρι 370
για μια φορα και μονο ας φανει χρησιμη η κοινωνικη μας ασφαλεια

----------


## sadistic

> .Φιλε να σου στειλω με πμ εναν αριθμο φαξ να μου τις στειλεις τις ασκησεις ?


βεβαιως ρωτας?ginius η μαγνητικη κοστιζει περι τα 350.στα ταμεια 95% δεν σου γραφουν μαγνητικη αλλα αξονικη,που στοιχιζει λιγοτερο.για μαγνητικη σε περνανε απο 1000 κοσκινα πρωτα.εκτος εαν γραψεις αξονικη και πληρωσεις την διαφορα σε καμμια βιοιατρικη να τελειωνεις και μια ωρα αρχιτερα.

----------


## ginus

> *ginius* η μαγνητικη κοστιζει περι τα 350.στα ταμεια 95% δεν σου γραφουν μαγνητικη αλλα αξονικη,που στοιχιζει λιγοτερο.για μαγνητικη σε περνανε απο 1000 κοσκινα πρωτα.εκτος εαν γραψεις αξονικη και πληρωσεις την διαφορα σε καμμια βιοιατρικη να τελειωνεις και μια ωρα αρχιτερα.


τις τιμες τις ειδα απο τιμοκαταλογο που παιζουν τα ιατρικα κεντρα...παιζουν αυτες που ειπα δλδ...γενικα εξω εχει μεγαλες διαφορες..για ορμονολογικες που ηθελα μου ζητουσαν απο 200ευρω και βρηκα με 150 130 και 100...τελικα τις εκανα με 70 ευρω...για αυτο σου λεω...αυτο που λες για να πληρωσει την διαφορα δεν το ξερω...αλλα ελεος δλδ...πληρωνω στο ικα περιπου 200 ευρω το μηνα και μου καλυπτουν τι? να απαιτησει να κανει...τουλαχιστον να το διεκδικησει...*χτυπα και εσυ κιαλλο...ginus ειναι το ονομα* :01. Razz:

----------


## jackaction

εχω κανει μαγνητικη για το γονατο...μαζι με οτι καλυψε το ταμειο εδωσα +60-80 δν θυμαμαι... επισης ειναι τραγικα εκνευριστικη σαν να κολισε το σι ντι μιση ωρα κανει

----------


## Stella

> Ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι φιλε,εμενα γνωστος μου την επαθε μεσα στο gym την ωρα που εκανε κοπηλατικη.Εμεινε εκει,κοκκαλο για λιγη ωρα μετα πηγε στον γιατρο και του λεει κοιλη.Τον χτυπαει στο ποδι βεβαια ο πονος,πιεζει νευρο..αλλα του ειπε οτι αρσεις θανατου,κοπηλατικες,καθισματα και οποια ασκηση ζοριζει τη μεση απαγορευεται!!


Έτσι 'οπως τα λες είναι!
Επίσης άλλο που παρατήρησα ότι όσοι "μένουν" από μέση στο gym το παθαίνουν στην κωπηλατική είτε μπάρας είτε αλτήρα. Θελει προσόχη αυτή η άσκηση και τελικά αυτό που κατάλαβα τώρα, είναι ότι καλό σ΄αυτή την άσκηση είναι να μην τραβάμε (κλέβουμε) καθόλου με τη μέση!

Γραφετε όλοι πώς την πάθατε τη ζημιά είτε στο gym είτε σε άλλη δραστηριότητα. Τη δισκοκήλη δεν την παθαίνεις στιγμιαία. Είναι μια κατάσταση που υποβόσκει αρκετό καιρό, εμείς δεν το γνωρίζουμε και δυστυχώς επιδεινώνεται και κάποια στιγμή εκδηλώνεται.
Εγώ το έπαθα στο gym σε κωπηλατική αλτηρα. Έμεινα πολλους μήνες εκτός και ακόμα δεν έχω ξανακάνει "βαριές" προπονησεις όπως παλιά. Για άρσεις θανάτου ούτε λόγος και βαριά σκουωτ επίσης.
Θεωρητικά τώρα δεν πονάω και μάλλον μπορώ να κάνω άρσεις θανάτου αλλά και μόνο με την ιδέα ότι μπορεί να ξαναπάρω τη μέση στα χέρια δεν το ρισκάρω!

Από την εμπειρία μου συμβουλή προς τους μικρότερους, πολύ πολύ καλό ζεσταμα και αυστηρή τεχνική στις "επικίνδυνες" ασκήσεις. Πολλους κοιλιακους και ραχιαίους επίσης. Λένε ότι στις compound ασκήσεις γυμνάζονται και κοιλιακοί και ραχιαίοι...αλλά καμία σχέση με το να τους κάνεις χωριστά!
Όταν είσαι γερός νιώθεις ατρόμητος και ότι δεν θα πάθεις ποτέ τίποτα....όταν το παθαίνεις όμως;;;;;.....ντάξει μεγάλο μανίκι.... σου κόβεται η μαγκια....

Eπίσης η διάγνωση γίνεται με μαγνητική. Ακριβή εξέταση αλλά η μόνη που θα είστε σίγουροι 100% για το αν έχετε δισκοκήλη ή όχι. Γιατί ο πόνος στη μέση δε σημαίνει και κήλη, μπορεί να είναι απλά τοπική φλεγμονή και να θέλει ξεκούραση.

----------


## Nive

Καλησπέρα φίλε.
Έχεις απλά πρόπτωση του πηκτοειδή πυρήνα στον ινώδη δακτύλιο ή ολική πρόπτωση...δηλαδή ΚΜΔ διαγνωσμένη? :01. Unsure: 
Σε ρωτάω για να δω αν είσαι σε πρόοιμο στάδιο ή αν η κατάσταση είναι προχωρημένη....όπως και να`χει θέλω κάποια στοιχεία.
*-πόνος εντοπισμένος ή εν τω βάθη και διάχυτος?
-μουδιάσματα-μυρμηγκιάσματα...με πορεία?
-ενοχλήσεις και ανεξήγητα ``μαγκώματα`` πάνω ή κάτω από το γόνατο?
-ύψος βλάβης? (Ο3-Ο4...? Ο5-Ι1?..)
-έλειψη δύναμης..? 
-μηχανισμός κάκωσης?
-πρόσθια-οπίσθια ή πλάγια προβολή δίσκου?
-αν υπάρχει ενόχληση στα κάτω άκρα σε ποιο από τα δύο ή και στα δύο...?
-καιρός που`χει περάσει από την κάκωση...?*


...αυτά για αρχή... :01. Razz: 

Φιλικά Νίκος. :01. Wink:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

*1)Mυικη ατροφια-αδυναμια στα ποδια μπορει να ειναι συμπτωμα ακομα και "ελαφριας" δισκοκηλης? Επισης ειναι προσωρινο ή μονιμο συμπτωμα?*
*2)O πονος στην μεση ειναι νταν πανω στην σπονδυλικη στυλη ή μπορει να πιασει και τον ραχιαιο ή την μεση αριστερα και δεξια?*
3)Τελικα βελτιωνεται με τον καιρο ή σε καταριεται για να ξεχασεις την βαρια προοπονηση για παντα?

----------


## Astaroth

Επαθα και εγω δισκοπαθεια πριν 2 χρονια οταν εγινα μελισσοκομος και σηκωσα κατι μελισσια μονος μου.Εκατσα μια βδομαδα στο κρεβατι και οπως ειπε και καποιος παραπανο ηταν σαν να σε χτυπαει καποιος με σφυρακι στη σπονδυλικη στηλη.Εκανα φυσιοθεραπειες περυσι τον Σεπτεμβριο και ειμουν μια χαρα μεχρι την προηγουμενη βδομαδα που με ξαναεπιασε μετα απο 6 μερες συνεχους δουλειας στα μελισσια.Ισως εφτεξε που ειμουν και ανενεργος 3 μηνες αφου ειχα σπασει τον καρπο μου τον Ιουνιο.Με bb δεν εχω ασχοληθει εδω και 2,5 χρονια [ασχολιομουν 11-12 χρονια πριν]και τωρα που ειπα να ξαναασχοληθω με επιασε παλι η μεση.
Τελικα αποφασισα να συνεχισω με bb διοτι οι εργασιες στα μελισσια τελιωσαν για την φετινη σεζον και ξανααρχιζουν τον Μαρτιο. Επισης εψαξα και βρηκα κατι νεους χειρουργους με νεες τεχνικες [ενδοσκοπική δισκεκτομή κ.α.] αλλα θα το ψαξω καλυτερα για του χρονου τον φθινοπωρο μιας και απαγορευεται να σηκωσεις βαρη 3-6 μηνες μετα την επεμβαση.
Οποιος εχει κανει τετοιου ειδους η αλλου επεμβασης στη μεση ας μας πει την εμπειρια του.

----------


## giannaras2

kalispera kai apo mena..molis diavasa t ar8ro...epa8a kai egw prin 2 mines mia kili mesospondiliou diskou...stn arxi kai prin kanw magnitiki m eipan oti einai apla ena ere8ismos alla m tn kairo m ponouse perissotero kai m xtipouse kai st podi..stamatisa tis proponiseis kanw ka8e mera 8erapies kai kati askiseis pou m vazoun kai eimai kala...genika xriazete prosoxi oxi polla polla kai ekgumnasi raxiewn kai koiliakwn kiriws..

----------


## George1993

Προχθές έκανα καθίσματα και ενώ ένιωθα μερικές ενοχλήσεις πριν ξεκινήσω με το που τα έκανα με έπιασε πόνος και η προπόνηση δεν βγήκε σχεδόν καθόλου... Εδώ και δύο μέρες ένωθα ένα πόνο που να μην μπορούσα να σκύψω και τέτοια... Σήμερα ξύπνησα και ενώ ο πόνος από τη μέση έχει υποχωρήσει με έπιασε παραδίπλα πόνος όταν κουνάω το αριστερό πόδι. Ανησυχώ αρκετά και το μόνο που κάνω είναι να βάζω καμιά αλοιφή για μυικούς πόνους.θα κάτσω 2-3 μέρες ακόμα και αν συνεχιστεί θα πάω για ακτινογραφίες. Αν έχετε καμιά ιδέα αν είναι σοβαρό ή τίποτα τέτοιο ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## Keirox

> Προχθές έκανα καθίσματα και ενώ ένιωθα μερικές ενοχλήσεις πριν ξεκινήσω με το που τα έκανα με έπιασε πόνος και η προπόνηση δεν βγήκε σχεδόν καθόλου... Εδώ και δύο μέρες ένωθα ένα πόνο που να μην μπορούσα να σκύψω και τέτοια... Σήμερα ξύπνησα και ενώ ο πόνος από τη μέση έχει υποχωρήσει με έπιασε παραδίπλα πόνος όταν κουνάω το αριστερό πόδι. Ανησυχώ αρκετά και το μόνο που κάνω είναι να βάζω καμιά αλοιφή για μυικούς πόνους.θα κάτσω 2-3 μέρες ακόμα και αν συνεχιστεί θα πάω για ακτινογραφίες. Αν έχετε καμιά ιδέα αν είναι σοβαρό ή τίποτα τέτοιο ευπρόσδεκτη.


Πιστέυω ότι εκανες σκουάτ και σου βγήκε goodmorning (σήκωσες τους hips πρώτα και μετά το στήθος) με αποτέλεσμα να χτυπήσεις.  Το έπαθες επειδή έβαλες παραπάνω κιλά απο αυτά που μπορόυσες να σηκώσεις με σωστό φορμ.

Το έχω πάθει και έγω. 

Α) Πάρε αντιφλεγμονόδη (NSAIM) όπως ασπιρίνη ή ibuprofen
B) Κάτσε μία εβδομάδα εκτός
Γ) Ξεκίνα με το 50% του rm σου και ανέβαζε σταδιακά, κάνε φοκους στο φορμ και όχι στα κιλά

Επίσης πάντα όταν αισθανόμαστε ενοχλήσεις σταματάμε το workout και πάμε για καφέ :Ρ

----------


## Spyrous

Kατι ασχετο και μενα με πονουσε η μεση μετα απο ραχαιους ομως!και μετα εβγαλα 1σαν στραγαλακι ειναι πανω πανω αριστερα ρωτησε και ο πατερας μου γιατρους και τετια εψαξα και εγω αλλα εκει οπως ειπαν και τν πατερα μου ειναι μονο λεμφαδενες!εχει τυχει τιποτα παρομοιο σε κανεναν αλλο? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## George1993

> Πιστέυω ότι εκανες σκουάτ και σου βγήκε goodmorning (σήκωσες τους hips πρώτα και μετά το στήθος) με αποτέλεσμα να χτυπήσεις.  Το έπαθες επειδή έβαλες παραπάνω κιλά απο αυτά που μπορόυσες να σηκώσεις με σωστό φορμ.
> 
> Το έχω πάθει και έγω. 
> 
> Α) Πάρε αντιφλεγμονόδη (NSAIM) όπως ασπιρίνη ή ibuprofen
> B) Κάτσε μία εβδομάδα εκτός
> Γ) Ξεκίνα με το 50% του rm σου και ανέβαζε σταδιακά, κάνε φοκους στο φορμ και όχι στα κιλά
> 
> Επίσης πάντα όταν αισθανόμαστε ενοχλήσεις σταματάμε το workout και πάμε για καφέ :Ρ


Πράγματι τα κιλά ήταν μέγιστα και ήμουν ψιλοκουρασμένος και ενώ ένιωθα ότι τα είχα, ήμουν λάθος με αποτέλεσμα να κατέβω λίγο απότομα και το ανέβασμα να είναι χάλια. Θα πάρω ασπιρίνη όπως μου είπες και από την άλλη Δευτέρα ξαναξεκινάω... Απλώς διάβασα χίλια δυο στο ίντερνετ και φοβήθηκα ( βασικά έχω χεστ** απο το φόβο μου ) μή μου μείνει μόνιμο...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Paul The Dawg

Άσχημο πράμα.
Έχω προφανώς οξείας μορφής δισκοκήλη(οσφυαλγία). Είμαι έτσι εδώ και 5 μήνες. Τους πρώτους 3 οι πόνοι ήταν ΕΞΩΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ σε κάποια στάδια. Κάθε κίνηση ήταν αβάσταχτη, ο βήχας και το φτέρνισμα απαγορευτικά. Η κήλη μου λόγο μεγέθους πατάει άσχημα πάνω στα νεύρα του αριστερού κάτω άκρου. Είχα κάνει 20 ενέσεις και δεν υποχώρισε ο πόνος καθόλου, ίσως να χειροτέρεψα μάλιστα μιας και δεν ήξερα την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης μου και δεν πρόσεχα καθόλου. 
Οι γιατροί συνέστησαν οπωσδήποτε επέμβαση εκτός και αν αρέσκομαι στην κατάσταση αυτή μιας και δεν θα εξαλειφόταν πότε το πρόβλημα μου όπως υποστήριζαν.
Τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες η αλήθεια είναι πως είμαι λίγο καλύτερα. Από τότε που αγανάκτησα πλήρως με την κατάσταση μου και άρχισα να γυμνάζομαι  ελαφρώς(Οι γιατροί μου απαγόρεψαν κάθε είδους άσκησης για μερικούς μήνες) με ελάχιστα κιλά και ασκήσεις που εμπλέκουν το σωματικό μου βάρος. Βέβαια το μούδιασμα παραμένει, αισθάνομαι ελάχιστη αδυναμία πλέον στο αριστερό πόδι και οι πόνοι δεν συγκρίνονται με τίποτα με τα όσα έζησα τους προηγούμενους μήνες.
Όσοι έχετε δισκοκήλη ΜΗΝ ΤΟΛΜΗΣΕΤΕ σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση να κάνετε ασκήσεις που επιβαρύνουν την μέση(Άρσεις θανάτου και Squats, ειδικά με πολλά κιλά). ΠΟΤΕ. Κοιλιακούς και ραχιαίους, ως εκεί.
Πιστέψτε με, δεν θέλετε να την φτάσετε σε άσκημο σημείο γιατί μετά θα πρέπει να ξεχάσετε κάθε είδους άσκηση με βάρη.

----------


## sadistic

> Άσχημο πράμα.
> Έχω προφανώς οξείας μορφής δισκοκήλη(οσφυαλγία). Είμαι έτσι εδώ και 5 μήνες. Τους πρώτους 3 οι πόνοι ήταν ΕΞΩΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ σε κάποια στάδια. Κάθε κίνηση ήταν αβάσταχτη, ο βήχας και το φτέρνισμα απαγορευτικά. Η κήλη μου λόγο μεγέθους πατάει άσχημα πάνω στα νεύρα του αριστερού κάτω άκρου. 
> Οι γιατροί συνέστησαν οπωσδήποτε επέμβαση εκτός και αν αρέσκομαι στην κατάσταση αυτή μιας και δεν θα εξαλειφόταν πότε το πρόβλημα μου όπως υποστήριζαν.
> Τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες η αλήθεια είναι πως είμαι λίγο καλύτερα. Από τότε που αγανάκτησα πλήρως με την κατάσταση μου και άρχισα να γυμνάζομαι  ελαφρώς(Οι γιατροί μου απαγόρεψαν κάθε είδους άσκησης για μερικούς μήνες) με ελάχιστα κιλά και ασκήσεις που εμπλέκουν το σωματικό μου βάρος. Βέβαια το μούδιασμα παραμένει, αισθάνομαι ελάχιστη αδυναμία πλέον στο αριστερό πόδι και οι πόνοι δεν συγκρίνονται με τίποτα με τα όσα έζησα τους προηγούμενους μήνες.
> Όσοι έχετε δισκοκήλη ΜΗΝ ΤΟΛΜΗΣΕΤΕ σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση να κάνετε ασκήσεις που επιβαρύνουν την μέση(Άρσεις θανάτου και Squats, ειδικά με πολλά κιλά). ΠΟΤΕ. Κοιλιακούς και ραχιαίους, ως εκεί.
> Πιστέψτε με, δεν θέλετε να την φτάσετε σε άσκημο σημείο γιατί μετά θα πρέπει να ξεχάσετε κάθε είδους άσκηση με βάρη.


φιλε τα νευρα του αριστερου ποδιου και το τι τραβηξα ...δεν θα το ξεχασω ποτε στη ζωη μου.σαν να μου κανανε ηλεκτροσοκ με 220 v ηταν.ετσι στο ξαφνικο,ειτε περπαταγα ειτε οδηγουσα...εκει να δεις δραμα.να οδηγας και ξαφνικα να τραβας χειροφρενο και να πιανεις το ποδι σου...παρακαλοντας το θεο να σταματησει.....το πατερ ημων το ειχα πει...τουλαχιστον 100 φορες εκεινη την περιοδο.οπως γραφω και πιο πανω εχασα και την δικια μου δουλεια που ειχα....γιατι δεν μπορουσα να συνεχισω.οι γιατροι.....να αλλαξω δουλεια και να προσεχω.τωρα πλεονκαι δουλευω σαν σκυλος καθε μερα και γυμναζομαι...αλλα οχι αρσεις θανατου/σκουατ/και καποιες αλλες.ραχιαιους κανω και βοηθησαν... :03. Thumb up: +κοιλιακους.απλα προσοχη και συνεση :02. Welcome:

----------


## Hulk

> Καλησπέρα φίλε.
> Έχεις απλά πρόπτωση του πηκτοειδή πυρήνα στον ινώδη δακτύλιο ή ολική πρόπτωση...δηλαδή ΚΜΔ διαγνωσμένη?
> Σε ρωτάω για να δω αν είσαι σε πρόοιμο στάδιο ή αν η κατάσταση είναι προχωρημένη....όπως και να`χει θέλω κάποια στοιχεία.
> *-πόνος εντοπισμένος ή εν τω βάθη και διάχυτος?
> -μουδιάσματα-μυρμηγκιάσματα...με πορεία?
> -ενοχλήσεις και ανεξήγητα ``μαγκώματα`` πάνω ή κάτω από το γόνατο?
> -ύψος βλάβης? (Ο3-Ο4...? Ο5-Ι1?..)
> -έλειψη δύναμης..? 
> -μηχανισμός κάκωσης?
> ...


Νικο καταρχην ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου . Την πρωτη μαγνητικη την ειδαν σε δημοσιο και μου ειπαν κατευθειαν δισκοκηλες και λογω ηλικιας επεμβαση (μου συστησαν και χειρουργο). Το κοιταξα και σε 1 ιδ. που μου συστησαν κατι φιλοι και τελικα δεν ειχαν δημιουργηθει ακομα κηλες , δηλ το υγρο εχει βγει εξω προς τα πισω και βρισκει σε νευρα αλλα δεν εχει κοπει για να γινει κηλη επισης ενω στους αλλους χονδρους το υγρο ειναι ασπρο εκει ειναι μαυρο . Παιρνω συμπληρωμα με Ω3 απο τοτε μηπως υπαρχει βελτιωση στην ποιοτητα του υγρου . Για οσους σκεπτονται επεμβαση στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο σαν διαδικασια ειναι πλεον ασφαλεις αλλα η μετεγχειρικη πορεια προβληματικη συνηθως υπαρχει μετατοπιση μοσχευματων . Αυτο το εμαθα περυσι δεν ξερω αν εχει αλλαξει κατι
τωρα .

----------


## just chris

ΜΗΝ ΨΑΧΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΓΝΩΜΕΣ ΚΤΛ ΜΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥ ΣΑΣ.ψαχνοντας στο γκουγκλ το μονο που θα καταφερετε ειναι να πανικοβληθειτε! φιλικη συμβουλη...

----------


## Mikekan

Δισκοκήλη και εγώ ο5-ι1! Ειμαι 31, 1.84 και 82 κιλα! 

Κάνω κοιλιακούς ραχιαιους, jogging, push ups και βάρη μονο ξαπλωτός στο πάγκο! Εδώ και ένα χρόνο δεν έχω την παραμικρή ενόχληση. Δεν νομίζω φίλε μου ότι κανείς εγχείρηση έτσι, επειδή το έψαξα αρκετά, εγχείρηση κανείς μονο αν σου παραλύσει το πόδι, εκεί κατέληξα εγώ μετα απο πολλές επισκέψεις σε διάφορους γιατρούς. Εννοείται κρατάς τα κιλα σου όσο πιο χαμηλά γίνεται και δεν σηκώνεις τίποτα!

----------


## Hulk

> Δισκοκήλη και εγώ ο5-ι1! Ειμαι 31, 1.84 και 82 κιλα! 
> 
> Κάνω κοιλιακούς ραχιαιους, jogging, push ups και βάρη μονο ξαπλωτός στο πάγκο! Εδώ και ένα χρόνο δεν έχω την παραμικρή ενόχληση. Δεν νομίζω φίλε μου ότι κανείς εγχείρηση έτσι, επειδή το έψαξα αρκετά, εγχείρηση κανείς μονο αν σου παραλύσει το πόδι, εκεί κατέληξα εγώ μετα απο πολλές επισκέψεις σε διάφορους γιατρούς. Εννοείται κρατάς τα κιλα σου όσο πιο χαμηλά γίνεται και δεν σηκώνεις τίποτα!


Εννοειται ! Αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση ποσο ευκολα μου συστησαν το χειρουργειο και ταυτοχρονα η διαγνωση θελημενα η αθελητα λαθος !

----------


## Mikekan

> Εννοειται ! Αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση ποσο ευκολα μου συστησαν το χειρουργειο και ταυτοχρονα η διαγνωση θελημενα η αθελητα λαθος !


Η δισκοκηλη είναι περίεργο πράγμα, σε 5 γιατρούς αν πας δύσκολα θα συγκλίνουν οι απόψεις τους.

----------


## spyros1986

Πριν 2 χρονια κανοντας σκουοτ με μεγιστα βαρη ενιωσα κατι να με τσιμπαει στην μεση μου. αφησα τα βαρη και μετα απο μερικες ωρες μολις κρυωσα ποναγα αφορητα.περασε περιπου μια βδομαδα που ημουν στο κρεβατι γιατι δεν μπορουσαν ουτε ορθιος να σταθω. μετα ξαναεκανα βαρη, οχι σκουοτ φυσικα και μια μερα κανοντας πρεσσα ξαναενιωσα τσιμπημα και με ποναγε παλι 1-2μερες.  γενικα εχω παρατηρηση οτι με ποναει το ιδιο σημειο αριστερα στην μεση μου απο πισω, ισως επειδη καθομαι πολλες ωρες σε γραφειο. χτες κανοντας κωπηλατικη με μπαρα προσπαθωντας να ισορροπησω ξαναενιωσα τραβηγμα. απο χτες το βραδυ ειμαι παλι τεζα στο κρεβατι. λετε να εχω δισκοκηλη? κατα τα αλλα δεν με εχει ξαναενοχλησει ποτε η μεση.

----------


## Mikekan

> Πριν 2 χρονια κανοντας σκουοτ με μεγιστα βαρη ενιωσα κατι να με τσιμπαει στην μεση μου. αφησα τα βαρη και μετα απο μερικες ωρες μολις κρυωσα ποναγα αφορητα.περασε περιπου μια βδομαδα που ημουν στο κρεβατι γιατι δεν μπορουσαν ουτε ορθιος να σταθω. μετα ξαναεκανα βαρη, οχι σκουοτ φυσικα και μια μερα κανοντας πρεσσα ξαναενιωσα τσιμπημα και με ποναγε παλι 1-2μερες.  γενικα εχω παρατηρηση οτι με ποναει το ιδιο σημειο αριστερα στην μεση μου απο πισω, ισως επειδη καθομαι πολλες ωρες σε γραφειο. χτες κανοντας κωπηλατικη με μπαρα προσπαθωντας να ισορροπησω ξαναενιωσα τραβηγμα. απο χτες το βραδυ ειμαι παλι τεζα στο κρεβατι. λετε να εχω δισκοκηλη? κατα τα αλλα δεν με εχει ξαναενοχλησει ποτε η μεση.


Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω το γιατρό το θεωρω πολυ πιθανό, και εγω τα ιδια ακριβώς αισθανόμουν στο ίδιο σημείο. Με το που κατάφερεις να περπατήσεις, αύριο αν μπορείς να πας για μαγνητική. Πριν σου περάσει! ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΑΜΕΛΗΣΕΙΣ!

----------


## ger1975

Καλησπέρα
Δυστυχώς και εγώ έχω δισκοκήλη καθώς και πολλά άλλα στην μέση όπως δισχιδούς ράχη και σπονδυλόσυση ..... Πρώτη φορά με έπιασε η μέση μου στο στρατό πριν δηλαδή περίπου 14 χρόνια αλλά τότε δεν είχα δώσει σημασία. 
Από τότε δεν με είχε ξαναενοχλήσει μέχρι πριν περίπου 5 χρόνια που άρχισε να με πονάει το δεξί μου πόδι ψηλά και ξαφνικά μια μέρα έμεινα ..... δεν μπορούσα ούτε καν τουαλέτα να πάω.... Πήγα λοιπόν έκανα αξονική και μου βρήκαν όλα τα παραπάνω με πιο επικίνδυνο όπως μου είπε ο γιατρός την δισκοκήλη......

Μου εξήγησε ότι είναι κάτι το οποίο μπορεί να πάθει ο καθένας, ότι θέλει πολύ προσοχή και ότι είναι στο χέρι μου να το βελτιώσω ή να το χειροτερέψω..... 
Μπορώ μου είπε να το χειροτερέψω αν έχω περιττά κιλά , αν  σηκώνω βάρη με λάθος κινήσεις ή κάνω απότομες κινήσεις και μπορώ να το βελτιώσω αν πηγαίνω κολυμβητήριο ή κάνω προσεκτικά ασκήσεις στο γυμναστήριο κυρίως ραχιαίους μιας και αν δυναμώσουν αυτοί οι μυς απορροφάνε τους διάφορους κραδασμούς ή κάτι τέτοιο.........

Πάντως όταν το ρώτησα για χειρουργείο μου είπε ο γιατρός ότι μόνο αν κτυπούσε κάποιο νεύρο και μούδιαζε το πόδι μου , μόνο τότε ίσως χρειαζόταν......

Από τότε σοβαρά με έχει πιάσει άλλες δύο φορές και κράτησε περίπου 10 ημέρες ακινησία.... ευτυχώς όμως τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια δεν με έχει πιάσει εκτός από κάποιες μικρές ενοχλήσεις.....

Πάντως να πω ότι και τις τρεις φορές που με έχει πιάσει  δυνατά δεν είναι από βάρος που σήκωσα αλλά από απότομη κίνηση και μάλιστα τις δύο από τις τρεις φορές ήταν σε παραλία όπου είχα μπει σε κρύα θάλασσα και μετά έκατσα αρκετή ώρα στην ζεστή άμμο και όταν πήγαινα να σηκωθώ  με έπιανε.........

----------


## Αποστολος1992

Καλησπέρα! Είμαι 21 ετών(έχω ύψος 1, 96) και ασχολούμαι με γυμναστική 3μιση χρόνια(αερόβιο και άρση βαρών). Μετά από κάτι περίεργες ενοχλήσεις στη μέση έκανα εξετάσεις και διαπιστώθηκε η ύπαρξη 2 μικρών στενωμάτων που προκαλούσαν δύο μεσοσπονδύλιοι δίσκοι, λόγω μικρής προβολής έξωθεν αυτών(ένα είδος δισκοκήλης). Τα καλά νέα είναι πως σύμφωνα με το φυσικοθεραπευτή το πρόβλημα διορθώνεται εύκολα λόγω ηλικίας αλλά και λόγω του ότι είναι ιδιαίτερα μικρό ιδίως στο στάδιο που βρίσκεται. Τα κακά νέα είναι όμως ότι για όσο διάστημα θα κάνω φυσικοθεραπεία(1μιση μήνα) πρέπει να απέχω από κάθε μα κάθε γυμναστική δραστηριότητα(ευτυχώς που δεν μου απαγόρευσε και να περπατάω). Αυτό μου φαίνεται μέχρι ενός σημείου λογικό στην παρούσα φάση. Αλλά το χειρότερο που μου είπε είναι ότι λόγω του ύψους μου(που έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να έχω αδύναμη σπονδυλική στήλη) αλλά και του ατυχούς συμβάντος της δισκοκήλης κρίνει πως καλό θάναι να μην ξανακάνω τέτοια γυμναστική(δηλαδή βάρη κάθε είδους, μηχάνημα και μη, step, διάδρομο, τροχαλίες κτλ) για την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου, με εξαίρεση ποδήλατο, κοιλιακούς, ραχιαίους και κατάλληλες ασκήσεις ποδιών. Βέβαια μου πρότεινε σαν εναλλακτική γυμναστική την κολύμβηση. Αν και θα ρωτήσω και έναν άλλον φυσικοθεραπευτή γνωστό του πατέρα μου για διασταύρωση, αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι λογική η πρότασή του, εγώ, ένας 21χρονος, να σταματήσω για πάντα το γυμναστήριο και τις ασκήσεις που ανέφερα, λόγω του θέματος με τη δισκοκήλη!!!  :01. Sad:

----------


## tasos2

Εγω εχω μια δισκοκηλη αλλα πολυ μεγαλη, ορισμενοι γιατροι μου προτειναν χειρουργειο (να σημειωσω οτι ακομα και αν εκανα χειρουργειο τοτε οι γιατροι μου επετρεπαν πιεσεις σε ισιο παγκο και ελξεις πλατης γιατι δεν επηρεαζουν σπονδυλικη στηλη).

Εγω εκανα και φυσικοθεραπειες και χειροπρακτικη και δεν μου ειπαν κατι τετοιο ουτε και ειχα σταματησε τη γυμναστικη.

Εννοειται δεν χρειαζεται να σταματησεις για παντα με τοσο μικρες κηλες που εχεις, εδω δε σταματησα εγω που ειμαι οριακα για χειρουργιο και οσο περναει ο καιρος ο πονος μειωνεται.  Σταματα μονο σκυφτη κωπηλατικη μπαρας (που ειναι καταστροφη και αχρηστη μιας και μπορεις να κανεις με αλτηρα) και σκουοτ και αρσεις θανατου βαζε λιγα κιλα. Αν δεν σου ειναι απαραιτητο ελαττωσε και το τρεξιμο και κανε στη θεση του γρηγορο περπατημα σε ανηφορα, γιατι με το τρεξιμο γινονται κραδασμοι

Εγω θα σε συμβουλευα να αφησεις τις απλες φυσικοθεραπεις και να πας για χειροπρακτικη (που θα εμπεριεχει και φυσικοθεραπεια), η οποια εστιαζει στο σκελετικο προβλημα και οχι στο μυικο οπως η φυσικοθεραπεια, γιατι το μυικο ειναι απλα το συμπτωμα που δημιουργει τον πονο, δεν ειναι η πραγματικη αιτια. Εμενα με βοηθησε παρα πολυ

----------


## tasos2

> Εγω εκανα και φυσικοθεραπειες και χειροπρακτικη και δεν μου ειπαν κατι τετοιο ουτε και ειχα σταματησε τη γυμναστικη.


Σημειωση, ειχα σταματησει για το διαστημα των θεραπειων, οτι πιανει μεση ραχιαιους ή κοιλιακους και δε σηκωνα μεγαλα βαρη ορθιος. Αυτο μου ειχαν πει και οι θεραπευτες, δεν μου ειπαν να μην κανω τιποτα απολυτως

----------


## navagos

> Εγω θα σε συμβουλευα να αφησεις τις απλες φυσικοθεραπεις και να πας για χειροπρακτικη (που θα εμπεριεχει και φυσικοθεραπεια), η οποια εστιαζει στο σκελετικο προβλημα και οχι στο μυικο οπως η φυσικοθεραπεια, γιατι το μυικο ειναι απλα το συμπτωμα που δημιουργει τον πονο, δεν ειναι η πραγματικη αιτια. Εμενα με βοηθησε παρα πολυ


   Φίλε tasos2 είμαι φυσικοθεραπευτής και χειροπράκτης με εμπειρία 15 ετών και επίσης σηκώνω βάρη αντίστοιχα χρόνια. Η διαφοροποίηση μεταξύ της φυσικοθεραπείας και της χειροπρακτικής δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτή που περιγράφεις και σίγουρα δεν είναι αντικείμενο του συγκεκριμένου forum. Πάντως, δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει ούτε η μία ούτε η άλλη παρά μόνο ο θεραπευτής που επιλέγεις ανεξάρτητα απο την επιστημονική προσέγγιση που έχει.

   Τώρα όσον αφορά στο πρόβλημα μέσης του παιδιού, είναι εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο να δώσεις συμβουλές για θέματα σπονδυλικής στήλης μέσα από ένα φόρουμ. Εκτιμώ ότι ο συνάδελφος είναι, μάλλον, υπερβολικός ως προς την δήλωση του ότι δεν θα ξανακάνεις ποτέ στην ζωή σου βάρη. Παρόλα αυτά, όμως, και μόνο που ψάχνεις για περαιτέρω πληροφορίες για τόσο σημαντικό ζήτημα από εδώ μέσα, σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις εμπιστευτεί τους επαγγελματίες υγείας στους οποίους έχεις απευθυνθεί. Συμβουλή σου δίνω να ζητήσεις και δεύτερες γνώμες (κυρίως από ορθοπεδικό) και αν είναι δυνατόν αυτοί που θα μιλήσεις να γνωρίζουν από αθλητισμό (...και βάρη)

----------


## Αποστολος1992

> Φίλε tasos2 είμαι φυσικοθεραπευτής και χειροπράκτης με εμπειρία 15 ετών και επίσης σηκώνω βάρη αντίστοιχα χρόνια. Η διαφοροποίηση μεταξύ της φυσικοθεραπείας και της χειροπρακτικής δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτή που περιγράφεις και σίγουρα δεν είναι αντικείμενο του συγκεκριμένου forum. Πάντως, δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει ούτε η μία ούτε η άλλη παρά μόνο ο θεραπευτής που επιλέγεις ανεξάρτητα απο την επιστημονική προσέγγιση που έχει.
> 
>    Τώρα όσον αφορά στο πρόβλημα μέσης του παιδιού, είναι εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο να δώσεις συμβουλές για θέματα σπονδυλικής στήλης μέσα από ένα φόρουμ. Εκτιμώ ότι ο συνάδελφος είναι, μάλλον, υπερβολικός ως προς την δήλωση του ότι δεν θα ξανακάνεις ποτέ στην ζωή σου βάρη. Παρόλα αυτά, όμως, και μόνο που ψάχνεις για περαιτέρω πληροφορίες για τόσο σημαντικό ζήτημα από εδώ μέσα, σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις εμπιστευτεί τους επαγγελματίες υγείας στους οποίους έχεις απευθυνθεί. Συμβουλή σου δίνω να ζητήσεις και δεύτερες γνώμες (κυρίως από ορθοπεδικό) και αν είναι δυνατόν αυτοί που θα μιλήσεις να γνωρίζουν από αθλητισμό (...και βάρη)


Πρώτα μίλησα με τον ορθοπεδικό μου καθώς αυτός με παρέπεμψε σε φυσικοθεραπευτή και μου διέγνωσε το πρόβλημα, ο ίδιος μου είπε πως για ένα μήνα δεν θα κάνω απολύτως τίποτα και πως μετά θα μπορούσα να επανέλθω αλλά πιο προσεκτικά όπως πχ με κάθε άσκηση έλξεων, πόδια, ασκήσεις ξαπλωτός κτλ κτλ. Απλά ο φυσικοθεραπευτής μας τα είπε πιο σκούρα τα πράγματα. Ήδη μίλησα και με έναν άλλο φυσικοθεραπευτή και εκείνος μου είπε πως θα μπορέσω να επανέλθω, απλά ρωτάω και εδώ γιατί πολλά άτομα θάχουν εμπειρική γνώση του θέματος και πως το αντιμετώπισαν.

----------


## navagos

Που είναι το πρόβλημα τότε; Μπορεί ο συνάδελφος που επέλεξες να υπερέβαλε λίγο για να σε φοβίσει να κάτσεις φρόνιμος. Ειδικά αν σε είδε λίγο "ζωηρό". Κάνε την θεραπεία σου και όταν φύγουν τα συμπτώματα και σταθεροποιηθείς θα ξεκινήσεις την γυμναστική. Ότι χρειαστείς στείλε μου και προσωπικό μήνυμα.

----------


## tasos2

> Τώρα όσον αφορά στο πρόβλημα μέσης του παιδιού, είναι εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο να δώσεις συμβουλές για θέματα σπονδυλικής στήλης μέσα από ένα φόρουμ.


Υπερβαλλεις παρα πολυ, εγω σου λεω ειμαι οριακα για χειρουργειο η κηλη μου, οποιος γιατρος ή φυσικοθεραπυτης ειδε την μαγνητικη τρομαξε, με ρωταγε αν παραλυουν τα ποδια μου, αν εχω ακρατεια ουρων και τετοια και 2 χειρουργοι μου προτειναν χειρουργειο (αν και σε αυτη τους την συμβουλη βοηθησε η χοντρη αμοιβη που θα επαιρναν).

Και ομως μετα απο καποιες διορθωσεις και αποφυγη ορισμενων ασκησεων και χειροπρακτικη, κανω μια χαρα γυμναστικη και παραλληλα ο πονος μειωνεται.

Το παιδι απο οτι του ειπαν εχει πολυ μικρες κηλες. Αν εγω που ειμαι οριακα, αν κανω αλλη μια στραβη την εβαψα, μπορω να γυμναζομαι επαρκως με καποια προσοχη ειναι δυνατον να μην μπορει εκεινος? Επιπλεον εφοσον τα δοκιμαζω ολα πανω μου που εχω το ιδιο και κατα πολυ σοβαροτερο προβλημα πιστευω οτι μπορω να δωσω συμβουλες




> Παρόλα αυτά, όμως, και μόνο που ψάχνεις για περαιτέρω πληροφορίες για τόσο σημαντικό ζήτημα από εδώ μέσα, σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις εμπιστευτεί τους επαγγελματίες υγείας στους οποίους έχεις απευθυνθεί. Συμβουλή σου δίνω να ζητήσεις και δεύτερες γνώμες (κυρίως από ορθοπεδικό) και αν είναι δυνατόν αυτοί που θα μιλήσεις να γνωρίζουν από αθλητισμό (...και βάρη)


Κανενας γιατρος ή φυσικοθεραπευτης δεν θα κατσει να σου εξηγησει. Θα σε ρωτησει αν βγαζεις λεφτα απο τον αθλητισμο, θα του πεις οχι και θα σου πει να τα κοψεις ολα για να ειναι σιγουρος.

Βεβαια αν θελει κανεις να εχει αχρειαστη υπερβεβαιοτητα οτι δεν θα παθει κατι, μπορει να ακολουθησει τις συμβουλες των γιατρων και να κανει μονο περπατημα για την υπολοιπη ζωη του. Επισης μπορει να κλειστει στο σπιτι και να μη βγαινει ποτε. Ετσι θα ειναι παντα υγιης

----------


## Mikekan

Και εγω το ίδιο, 3 κηλες παρά Τσακ χειρουργείο, χτυπαγαν νεύρα στα ποδια,  δεν έκανα καν φυσιοθεραπεία και 3 χρόνια τώρα δεν έχω τη παραμικρή ενόχληση και κανω full γυμναστικη απλά προσέχω λίγο τα κιλα σε ασκήσεις όπως dealift, squat κτλ.

----------


## Αποστολος1992

Σήμερα που έκανα την πρώτη φυσικοθεραπεία ο γιατρός διαπίστωσε πως έχω υπερτροφικούς μυς στον θώρακα αλλά αδύναμους κοιλιακούς και ραχιαίους και θα πρέπει να ενδυναμωθούν. Είναι γεγόνός πως από παλιά ένιωθα κάποιες ενοχλήσεις στη μέση  αλλά ήταν πολύ σποραδικές και μεμονωμένες και δεν έδινα σημασία, κάποια πράγματα γίνονται υποχθόνια και δεν τα καταλαβαίνουμε!!

----------


## antonispowerlift

αν και το θεμα των τραυματισμων ειναι καπως επικινδυνο να απανταται μεσα απο φορουμ θα δωσω και γω την συμβουλη μου.αν καταλαβα φιλε αποστολη εχεις παθει κηλη δισκων.πως την επαθες?εκανες καποια ασκηση λαθος η σου προεκυψε σταδιακα.επισης συμβουλευσου και αλλους γιατρους,διοτι κυκλοφορουν πολλοι που ειναι τελειως ασχετοι.το οτι σου ειπε να μην ξανακανεις βαρη ειναι νομιζω βλακεια εκ μερους του.ρωτα επισης για το αναποδο κρεμασμα.ανθρωποι που ειχαν παθει κηλες δισκου ΣΩΘΗΚΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ.παιδια το αναποδο κρεμασμα για τη μεση ειναι κατι το καταπληκτικο.ξερω αρκετους που ειχαν προβλημα με τη μεση τους και εγιναν καλα απ αυτο.νομιζω λοιπον οτι το κρεμασμα αναποδα επιβαλλεται να το δοκιμασεις,ισως να σου αλλαξει τη ζωη και το προβλημα που σε απασχολει να μην σε απασχολησει ποτε ξανα στη ζωη σου.επισης μολις επανελθεις απ τον τραυματισμο δωσε μεγαλη εμφαση σε κοιλιακους-ραχιαιους

----------


## Αποστολος1992

> αν και το θεμα των τραυματισμων ειναι καπως επικινδυνο να απανταται μεσα απο φορουμ θα δωσω και γω την συμβουλη μου.αν καταλαβα φιλε αποστολη εχεις παθει κηλη δισκων.πως την επαθες?εκανες καποια ασκηση λαθος η σου προεκυψε σταδιακα.επισης συμβουλευσου και αλλους γιατρους,διοτι κυκλοφορουν πολλοι που ειναι τελειως ασχετοι.το οτι σου ειπε να μην ξανακανεις βαρη ειναι νομιζω βλακεια εκ μερους του.ρωτα επισης για το αναποδο κρεμασμα.ανθρωποι που ειχαν παθει κηλες δισκου ΣΩΘΗΚΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ.παιδια το αναποδο κρεμασμα για τη μεση ειναι κατι το καταπληκτικο.ξερω αρκετους που ειχαν προβλημα με τη μεση τους και εγιναν καλα απ αυτο.νομιζω λοιπον οτι το κρεμασμα αναποδα επιβαλλεται να το δοκιμασεις,ισως να σου αλλαξει τη ζωη και το προβλημα που σε απασχολει να μην σε απασχολησει ποτε ξανα στη ζωη σου.επισης μολις επανελθεις απ τον τραυματισμο δωσε μεγαλη εμφαση σε κοιλιακους-ραχιαιους


Το πρόβλημα μάλλον έγινε σταδιακά, χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω τίποτα. Είτε έκανα λάθος κάποια άσκηση είτε όχι, το πρόβλημα εξελισσόταν υποχθόνια, καθώς δεν είχα αξιόλογες ενοχλήσεις στη μέση. Και ο οξύς πόνος στη μέση προκλήθηκε απρόσμενα μια μέρα, ενώ καθόμουν σε καναπέ, 7 μέρες μετά την τελευταία μου προπόνηση μου.Από τότε υπάρχει ένας αμβλύς πόνος που εμφανίζεται ανά διαστήματα. Κάνω φυσικοθεραπεία με μαλάξεις και υπέρηχους αλλά δεν φαίνεται να έχει και θεαματικά αποτελέσματα. Βέβαια οι ενοχλήσεις δεν είναι τρομερές ευτυχώς.

----------


## antonispowerlift

> Το πρόβλημα μάλλον έγινε σταδιακά, χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω τίποτα. Είτε έκανα λάθος κάποια άσκηση είτε όχι, το πρόβλημα εξελισσόταν υποχθόνια, καθώς δεν είχα αξιόλογες ενοχλήσεις στη μέση. Και ο οξύς πόνος στη μέση προκλήθηκε απρόσμενα μια μέρα, ενώ καθόμουν σε καναπέ, 7 μέρες μετά την τελευταία μου προπόνηση μου.Από τότε υπάρχει ένας αμβλύς πόνος που εμφανίζεται ανά διαστήματα. Κάνω φυσικοθεραπεία με μαλάξεις και υπέρηχους αλλά δεν φαίνεται να έχει και θεαματικά αποτελέσματα. Βέβαια οι ενοχλήσεις δεν είναι τρομερές ευτυχώς.


δοκιμασε αναποδο κρεμασμα και θα σωθεις

----------


## tasos2

> δοκιμασε αναποδο κρεμασμα και θα σωθεις


Πως το κανεις το αναποδο κρεμασμα? Υπαρχει ειδικος εξοπλισμος?

----------


## Tommygr

> Βεβαια αν θελει κανεις να εχει αχρειαστη υπερβεβαιοτητα οτι δεν θα παθει κατι, μπορει να ακολουθησει τις συμβουλες των γιατρων και να κανει μονο περπατημα για την υπολοιπη ζωη του. Επισης μπορει να κλειστει στο σπιτι και να μη βγαινει ποτε. Ετσι θα ειναι παντα υγιης


Χεχε ποσο συμφωνω μαζι σου, δεν μπορεις να το διανοηθεις.
Φιλε Αποστολη, σε ριχνω 7 χρονια, ομως και εγω στην ηλικια σου κοντα την ειχα παθει. Σπονδυλολισθηση 3ου βαθμου οσφυικου Ο4-Ο5, πανω απο την λεκανη δηλαδη. Το ειχα παθει σε αγωνα παγκρατιου απο λαθος τοποθετηση του γοφου μου σε προσπαθεια ριψης του αντιπαλου. Μικρος ο βαθμος της ολισθησης μεν, ο οποιος επειτα απο αμετρητες φυσιοθεραπειες/χειροπρακτικες/ειδικα μηχανηματα αποσυμφορησης σπονδυλικης στηλης, κρεμες, χαπια, μυοχαλαρωτικες ενεσεις αναμεσα στους σπονδυλους, ζωνες κλπ κλπ αρχισε να μην με ενοχλει. Ολα αυτα εωσοτου πηγα στρατο και εκει τερμα το πανηγυρι. 
Με μια πληρως ασυνειδητη κινηση (σηκωμα βαρυ φορτιου απο το εδαφος) τσουπ, βρηκαμε νευρο και εκτοτε μουδιαζε το δεξι ποδι, μεχρι το πελμα. Περπατημα με το ζορι εβγαζα 200 μετρα. Παραμικρη καμψη, εστω και για να δεσω τα αρβυλα και βροντουσαν κεραυνοι στην οσφυικη χωρα. Δεν πηγαινε αλλο ωσπου αποφασισα τελικα το βιδωμα, δηλαδη σπονδυλοδεσια  (και αφαιρεση δισκου προφανως) και απο τοτε (εχει 3 χρονια) το μουδιασμα και ο πονος στο δεξι ισχυο δεν υπαρχει καν. Αν και δεν μπορω να επιστρεψω σε αυτο που αγαπησα (παγκρατιο), προσπαθω να αναπληρωσω εστω στο ελαχιστο την ενταση με το bodybuilding, το οποιο ξεικνησα συστηματικα (6 μερες τη βδομαδα) εδω και 1μιση χρονο. Στις προπονησεις οταν ημουν στην ηλικια σου, καναμε και αρσεις θανατου και καθισματα και βατραχακια σε κερκιδες γηπεδου και περιστροφες κορμου με κονταρια και λακτισματα σε σακο  και αλλα χιλια δυο που απαιτουσαν μεγιστη δυναμη και πιεση της σπονδυλικης στηλης. Και η αληθεια ειναι πως μολις ειδα τις μπαρες προπερσι στο γυμναστηριο, στο μυαλο μου ερχοντουσαν οι αναμνησεις της εντασης των προπονησεων του παγκρατιου και ημουν ετοιμος να κανω καταληψη μεσα στο gym κοπανωντας τα μεχρι να λιποθυμησω, προσπαθωντας να διωξω τις κακες αναμνησεις του ανυποφορου πονου της μεσης, της αδυναμιας να σταθω ορθιος για πανω απο 5 λεπτα και φυσικα της βαθιας καταθλιψης που με ειχε πιασει στα 25 μου. 

Σαφως και μπηκα στον πειρασμο να κανω αρσεις θανατου και δυστυχως εκανα το καλοκαιρι (μεχρι τοτε ομως ειχα μαμηθει καθε μερα στο μονοζυγο, κοιλιακους, ραχιαους και pushups.) Οπ πονος και το πιασιμο στην μεση (ειδικα μετα το σηκλωμα απτο κρεβατι η οταν επιστρεφω απο τη δουλεια) υπαρχουν μεν αλλα σε μικρο βαθμο, αλλα και παλι εκανα βλακεια εστω που το σκεφτηκα να κανω τετοιες ασκησεις (αρσεις θανατου, κωπηλατικη ορθιος, καθισματα με μπαρα). 

Απλα να σε προιδεασω πως το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των γιατρων θα σου πουν να κοψεις ψαλιδι το gym (πιστεψε με, εχω παει σε παρα πολλους, ειτε ορθοπεδικους, ειτε νευροχειρουργους, εκ των οποιων οι μισοι ειχαν βουδιστικες κοιλιες και γεματα τασακια). Αν εχεις τα φραγκα η καλη ιδιωτικη ασφαλεια, προτεινω να σε παρακολουθησει αθλιατρος, ο οποιος θα σου υπαγορευσει ειδικες ασκησεις που μπορεις να κανεις και στο σπιτι(ειτε με σωματικο βαρος ειτε με λαστιχα), να γραφτεις σε κολυμβητηριο (με βοηθησε αμετρητα το ελευθερο κολυμπι και ιπτιο με κοφτα βατραχοπεδιλα. Εκανα 3 χιλιομετρα καθε μερα και μολις τελειωνα ενιωθα αναγεννημενος. Καλυτερα να αποφυγεις το προσθιο επειδη επιβαρυνει την μεση και λεκανη). Θα πρεπει επισης να εισαι αδυνατος στην κοιλιακη χωρα, για να μην επιβαρυνεις την μεση σου κι αλλο, οποτε η διατροφη ογκου, αν ακολουθεις, να σου ειναι πολυ προσεγμενη.

Εγω πλεον σε ημερα προπονησης πλατης, εχω καταργησει τις αρσεις θανατου και κωπηλατικη ορθιος με μπαρα και τις εχω αντικαταστησει με κωπηλατικη με μπαρα-σταυρο σε παγκο (οπου ολος σου κορμος ειναι ξαπλωμενος και δεν επιβαρυνεται η μεση σου) και μονή κωπηλατικη με αλτηρα, με το αλλο χερι να ακουμπαει γερα στο rack με τους αλτηρες.

Μην τολμησεις και το ριξεις στα παυσιπονα και μυοχαλαρωτικα, γιατι αυτα μονο να επιβαρυνουν την υγεια σου και να καταπραυνουν τον πονο θα καταφερουν. Αντ'αυτου, συμπεριελαβε τακτικα ακσησεις σωματικου βαρους στο τελος της προπονησης σου
κοιλιακους με σηκωμενα τα γονατα σε ορθια γωνια,ραχιαιους ξαπλωμενος,ραχιαιους με εκτασεις των αντιπαλων ακρων. Δηλαδη πατωμα να ακουμπανε τα γονατα και παλαμες και να σηκωνεις ταυτοχρονα και να κρατας για 10 δευτερολεπτα τεντωμενο το δεξι ποδι και αριστερο χεριξαπλωμενος μπρουμυτα να κρατας τεντωμενα τα χερια σου και να κοιτας πανω στον ουρανο για 20 δευτερολεπταελξεις μονοζυγο, οσες μπορεις και ακομη παραπανω (πλεον κανω 10χ5 καθημερινα προτου απο καθε προπονηση)
οπως καθως και αλλες πολλες ασκησεις που θα σου δειξει ο αθλιατρος η φυσιοθεραπευτης.
Συμπερασματικα, εφοσον δεν σου χτυπαει πονος/μουδιασμα στο ποδι, μπορεις να ξεπερασεις το προβλημα, αλλα θα πρεπει να εχεις καθαρο μυαλο οταν περπατας στο gym και βλεπεις τους σβατζενεγκηδες να κοπανανε με μαγκια τις 10 πλακες στις αρσεις θανατου και να φτυνουν αιμα απο τα ματια οταν ξαπλωνουν την 300κιλη μπαρα στο squat rack. Και τι δεν θα δινα να μπορουσα να το κανω σαν κι αυτους, ελα ομως που το σκαρι μας δεν επιτρεπει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## Tommygr

Εγω πλεον λεω στον νευροχειρουργο μου πως πηγαινω στο gym μονο για διαδρομο και κοιλιακους/ραχιαιους. Σιχαθηκε η ψυχη μου να τους ακουει τοσα χρονια μην κανεις αυτο, μην παρεις πρωτεινη,μην υπερπροπονεισαι, μην ιδρωνεις πολυ κλπ. Αυτη την ενταση και εκτονωση που συνηθισα ψυχολογικα οταν εκανα παγκρατιο, δεν μπορω να την αναπληρωσω ουτε με περπατημα σε χορταρι, ουτε με κολυμπι, ουτε με πιλατες (που παρεμπιπτοντως βοηθαει σε προβληματα μεσης, οσο περιεργο κι αν ακουγεται για τους αντρες), παρα μονο με 2ωρο καθημερινο σιδεροκοπανημα και γλυκου πιασιματος των μυων την επομενη μερα.

----------


## Αποστολος1992

> Εγω πλεον λεω στον νευροχειρουργο μου πως πηγαινω στο gym μονο για διαδρομο και κοιλιακους/ραχιαιους. Σιχαθηκε η ψυχη μου να τους ακουει τοσα χρονια μην κανεις αυτο, μην παρεις πρωτεινη,μην υπερπροπονεισαι, μην ιδρωνεις πολυ κλπ. Αυτη την ενταση και εκτονωση που συνηθισα ψυχολογικα οταν εκανα παγκρατιο, δεν μπορω να την αναπληρωσω ουτε με περπατημα σε χορταρι, ουτε με κολυμπι, ουτε με πιλατες (που παρεμπιπτοντως βοηθαει σε προβληματα μεσης, οσο περιεργο κι αν ακουγεται για τους αντρες), παρα μονο με 2ωρο καθημερινο σιδεροκοπανημα και γλυκου πιασιματος των μυων την επομενη μερα.


'Ηδη έχω τελειωσει τις φυσικοθεραπειες και ξεκινησα καποιες ασκησεις κοιλιακων ραχιαίων για ενδυνάμωση και συνάδουν με αυτές που προτείνεις. Ο πόνος έχει περιοριστεί στο ελάχιστο και αισθάνομαι πλέον απλές και μικρές ενοχλήσεις σποραδικά και μεμονωμένα. Η αλήθεια είναι πως ακούω ορθοπαιδικό και φυσικοθεραπευτή σαν ευαγγέλιο(όχι βέβαια πως ο΄τι μου ζητάνε να κάνω με χαλάει μέχρι τώρα). Ένα πράγμα που παρατήρησα όμως εδώ και δύο με τρεις βδομάδες είναι πως όταν σφίγγω το πόδι(σφίξιμο όχι τέντωμα) νίωθω έναν μετρίας έντασης οξύ πόνο κατά μήκος του γοφού και πάνω από το γόνατο, καθώς και όταν σηκώνω το πόδι όπως όταν το σηκώνουμε για να το βάλουμε πάνω από το άλλο όταν κάνουμε σταυροπόδι. Ο φυσικοθεραπευτής είπε πως είναι ισχιαλγία και πως θα περάσει από μόνο του με τον καιρο. Ισχυέι όντως αυτό? υπαρχει περίπτωση να είναι κατι άλλο(πχ τενοντίτιδα αφού πλέον χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν αποκλειστικά τα πόδια για να σκύψω πλέον ή όταν σηκώνω βάρη)? Ο πόνος είναι γενικά μικρός!

----------


## Tommygr

Πες μου λιγο κατι:
Οταν στεκεσαι ορθιος (πχ στην δουλεια η σε κανα μπαρακι) μετα απο ποση ωρα νιωθεις το μουδιασμα;
Επισης, ξαπλωσε ανασκελα στο πατωμα και σηκωσε το ποδι τεντωμενο. Σε πιανει το τσιμπημα κατευθειαν;
Μαγνητικη η αξονικη τομογραφια εκανες;
Αν οχι, πηγαινε κανε μια σε παρακαλω, γιατι με απλη ακτινογραφια δεν μπορει να φανει η πιεση της δισκοκηλης στην ριζα.
Και αντι για ορθοπεδικο, αυτη την φορα πηγαινε σε νευροχειρουργο. Μονο αυτος μπορει να σου κρινει σωστα τον βαθμο της δισκοκηλης.
Η χειρουργικη επεμβαση (αφαιρεση δισκου στην δικια σου περιπτωση, οχι σπονδυλοδεσια) θα σου ειναι εσχατη λυση και να επιμενεις στον νευροχειρουργο για αυτο το θεμα.
Παντως εμενα με ειχε βοηθησει πολυ το drx9000 (ρωτα τον φυσιοθεραπευτη η χειροπρακτικο) και ημουν σχεδον για ενα χρονο χωρις σημαντικες ενοχλησεις. Εως που ηρθε η ζημια στον στρατο και δεν αντεξα αλλο.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90qTtpFNu5Q
Θα σε βοηθησει σημαντικα (μπορει και μονιμα) στην αποσυμπιεση της κηλης σου

Ειναι ακριβο αν δεν στο καλυπτει η ασφαλεια, οποτε ρωτα πρωτα στον ορθοπεδικο της ασφαλειας σου αν στο καλυπτει.

----------


## Αποστολος1992

> Πες μου λιγο κατι:
> Οταν στεκεσαι ορθιος (πχ στην δουλεια η σε κανα μπαρακι) μετα απο ποση ωρα νιωθεις το μουδιασμα;
> Επισης, ξαπλωσε ανασκελα στο πατωμα και σηκωσε το ποδι τεντωμενο. Σε πιανει το τσιμπημα κατευθειαν;
> Μαγνητικη η αξονικη τομογραφια εκανες;
> Αν οχι, πηγαινε κανε μια σε παρακαλω, γιατι με απλη ακτινογραφια δεν μπορει να φανει η πιεση της δισκοκηλης στην ριζα.
> Και αντι για ορθοπεδικο, αυτη την φορα πηγαινε σε νευροχειρουργο. Μονο αυτος μπορει να σου κρινει σωστα τον βαθμο της δισκοκηλης.
> Η χειρουργικη επεμβαση (αφαιρεση δισκου στην δικια σου περιπτωση, οχι σπονδυλοδεσια) θα σου ειναι εσχατη λυση και να επιμενεις στον νευροχειρουργο για αυτο το θεμα.
> Παντως εμενα με ειχε βοηθησει πολυ το drx9000 (ρωτα τον φυσιοθεραπευτη η χειροπρακτικο) και ημουν σχεδον για ενα χρονο χωρις σημαντικες ενοχλησεις. Εως που ηρθε η ζημια στον στρατο και δεν αντεξα αλλο.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90qTtpFNu5Q
> ...


Εχω ήδη κάνει μαγνητική και έδειξε πως ο μεσοσπονδύλιος δίσκος Ο4-Ο5 προβάλει λίγο προς τα εξώ δημιουργώντας μικρή στένωση σε μια ρίζα, του νεύρου, δεν έχει σπάσει ο πηκτοειδής πυρήνας αφού η προβολή ούτως ή άλλως είναι πολύ μικρή. Παράλληλα και οι πόνοι είναι πολύ υποφερτοί και μικροί , σποραδικοί και συνήθως το κακό συμβαίνει με το κρύο(αυτά για τη μέση). Όσον αφορά στο πόδι όταν το σηκώνω ενώ είμαι ξαπλωμένος ανάσκελα δεν νιωθω κάτι ιδιαίτερο, βέβαια νίωθω μια πολύ ελαφρά ενόχληση-δυσφορία σε αντίθεση με το άλλο πόδι που είναι παντελώς ανάλαφρο. Πότέ δεν νίωθω μούδιασμα. 'Όταν είμαι όρθιος δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα(βεβαια δεν είμαι και για πολύ ώρα όρθιος γιατί δεν χρειάζεται συνήθως) Ο πόνος στο πόδι είναι οξυς-διαπεραστικός κατά μήκος στο μπούτι και συμβαίνει όταν σφίγγω το μπούτι(όπως σφίγγεις τους κοιλιακούς πχ) και σε κάποιες κινήσεις όπως όταν σηκώνω λυγισμένο το πόδι στηρίζοντας όλο το βάρος στο μπούτι και μόνο κατά τη διάρκεια της κίνησης, όχι όταν ειναι πλέον σηκωμένο!. Δεν ανησυχώ πολύ γιατί δεν ενοχλεί καθόλου στην κίνηση όταν περπατάω οπουδήποτε ούτε όταν τρέχω. Δισκεκτομή και άλλα τέτοια δεν θα κάνω αφού το προβλημα μηχανικά ειναι μικρο, και η εγχείριση που λές σιγουρα δεν καλύπτεται από την ασφάλεια του δημοσίου που έχω!  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάντα σε θέματα υγείας μια δεύτερη γνώμη και τρίτη πολλες φορες χρειάζετε να έχουμε καλύτερη εκτίμηση του προβλήματος
το να πεί όμως ο γιατρός ενα η δυο μήνες αποχή απο βάρη και κάθε είδους επιβάρυνση δεν είναι καθόλου τραγικό ,(εδω κρίνετε η υγεία για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μας στους δυο μήνες και στον ένα θα κολήσουμε ?) αρκεί να πεί συγκεκρημένα τι ακριβώς να κάνουμε , γιατι πολλες φορες οι γιατροι επειδη δεν έχουν γνώσεις αθλιτιατρικής αντι να μπούν στην διαδικασία να εξηγήσουν τι πρέπει και συγκεκρημένες ασκήσεις να κάνουμε , λένε μην κάνεις τίποτε ,η ξάπλα και έτσι το πρόβλημα διογκώνετε και η κατάσταση χειροτερεύει 

εμένα μετα το ατύχημα με είχαν πεί δεν θα ξαναπερπατησω κανονικα , γιατι απλα λείπει κομάτι απο επιγονατίδα και τένοντα και ενα μέρος τετρακεφάλου και αν θα περπατάς μόνο κουτσαίνοντας, οπότε καμία ελπίδα για γυμναστικη με βάρη και πρωταθλητισμό και αυτα εν έτος 1989 και εγω με αυτα που ήξερα μόνος μου και αργοτερα με την βοήθεια ενός γιατρου αθλητιάτρου που ήταν με ειδικότητα σε γόνατα , γιατρος του ΠΑΟΚ και στην Αυστρια στο πανεπιστήμιο για  κακώσεις γονάτων απο το σκί , απλα με επιβεβαίωσε αυτα που έκανα και με πρόσθεσε σημαντικες ασκήσεις που έκανα για να καταφέρω όχι να γινω καλα γιατι αυτο ποτε δεν θα γινόταν αλλα να γυμνάζομαι κανονικά 

το μόνο λάθος ήταν ότι έπρεπε να γυμνάζομαι όχι να κάνω πρωταθλητισμό , εκεί το παράκανα και βγήκε μετα απο χρόνια σοβαρή ζημιά , γι αυτο λέω δεν χρειάζετε βιασύνη και ούτε υπερβολές όταν έχουμε πρόβλημα ειδικα στη μεση πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζούμε με αυτό και να κάνουμε ότι χρειάζετε , γιατι όσο είμαστε νέοι όλα δείχνουν διαφορετικά , όταν όμως μεγαλώνουμε και επιβαρύνουμε την κατάσταση τότε τα πράγματα μπορει να γίνουν τραγικά , αλλα δυστυχώς ο χρόνος δεν γυρνάει πίσω να τα διορθώσουμε 

δυνάμωμα η μεση με σωστο τρόπο , αποφυγή κραδασμών και κάθετης πίεσης με βάρος , ασκήσεις αποσυμφόρησης όπως έλξεις και το μηχάνημα ανάκλησης , ανάποδου κρεμάσματος δηλαδή βοηθάει και αποσυμφορίζει τους δίσκους

----------


## morgoth

ως παθων θα πω και γω 2 πραγματα.
εχω 2 δισκοκήλες χαμηλα. οι περισσοτεροι εκει εχουν. πρεπει να γινε οταν ημουν 20 χρονων που εκανα αναποδη κωπηλατική και με τραβηξε η μεση. λουμπαγκο και κρεβατι για κανα 20ημερο.
απο τοτε με επιασε 2,3 φορες βαρβατα, απο λαθη και σηκωμα βαρων στη δουλεια.
Μαγικες λυσεις δεν υπαρχουν. Ομως χειροτερα ειναι να μη γυμναζεσαι. Διοτι ατροφουν οι μυς που αγκαλιαζουν τη σπονδυλικη στηλη και κρατανε το κορμο.
Εκανα και παρα πολλα χρονια κικ που επιβαρυνει τη μεση. Συνηθως ειχα πονακια, μια το ισχυο, μια ο τετρακεφαλος μια η γαμπα. Την τελευταια φορα κλειδωσε η γαμπα και με το τρεξιμο ποναγε το νευρο. Χειροπρακτική σε πολυ καλο φυσικοθεραπευτη μου ξεκλειδωσε μεση, νευρα κτλ. Απο τοτε πλακωσα παλι τα βαρη και σταδιακα ΠΟΛΥ σταδιακά φορτωσα κιλα σε αρσεις θανατου. Περσι εκανα με 100 κιλα εξαρες και 8αρες. Χωρις ζωνες κτλ. Δε με ποναει, σιγουρα δεν ειναι και η μεση που ειχα πριν το τραυματισμο, ομως δε με εμποδισει στο να γυμναζομαι με ζορια. 
Αυτο που θελει ειναι οταν νιωθεις "βαρυς" να κανεις φυσικοθεραπεια. Για να μαλακωνουν οι μυς πλατης μεσης και να ξεκλειδωνουν οι σπονδυλοι.
Με πολυ καλη τεχνικη και πολυ σταδιακο φορτωμα κιλων κανεις τα παντα στο γυμναστηριο. Σκουωτ, αρσεις, κωπηλατικες. Και χτιζεις ετσι και δυνατο κορμο που σε βοηθαει στο να μη τραυματιστεις παλι.
Για νυστερια και τετοια δε το συζητω. Πρεπει να σαι σε αναπηρικο καροτσακι για να μπεις σε τετοια διαδικασι.

----------

